# UPDATED 4BFP!!! Praying to be pregnant and stay PAL



## srrhc

Hello ladies. I had a miscarriage in March and then got my first AF so now my husband and I are trying again. I'm on cd 15 and thought I would start this thread to track everything and get support from wonderful women. 

It's been hard to see pregnant woman and babies, but each day I get a little bit stronger. I'm going to see my new doctor on the 21st and I sure hope it's going to be a good match. My prior doctor wasn't the best fit for me. 

I've started back charting and I have to say it makes me feel better to chart and keep track of everything. Some people say it's too stressful. I can see how some people might feel that way. I am going to upload a picture of my ovulation test. I started on cd 10 (way to early for me). I usually ovulate around cd 17-19. Hopefully in the next few days I'll be about to post a positive one :)

Good luck to everyone TTC.


----------



## lch28

Hello! It looks like you are around the corner from ovulation.

I lost my daughter at 23 weeks on February 28th. I decided to try again right after first AF.. didn't work out too well, got AF on April 19th, got it again on cd17 (had all negative OPK's during that cycle) on May 5th. I currently have it now and it is extremely heavy. My doctor highly doubts this is likely but wants me to get an ultrasound on Monday to make sure I have no tissue from the placenta left. I know for a fact it all came out but she wants to be sure since my period is so heavy this time.

Anyway, I have just started charting for the first time also. Haven't taken any temps because I decided to wait till after AF is over. I am really hoping i am going to O this month.

I also hate to see pregnant women and babies. I would be 33 weeks pregnant right now, just 7 short weeks from taking my daughter home. Her name is Sophia. I miss her every single day. 

I also most likely will be switching doctors. Before I went into pre term labor (have been diagnosed with an incompetent cervix) i voiced my many concerns, of feeling pressure, not feeling my baby move much, and passing globs of CM. They checked the heart beat said all was well. I asked for an internal and they said not necessary. I stupidly took there word for it and 2 days later was in full blown labor. I try not to blame myself but felt had I demanded an internal exam they would have been able to save my baby.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sorry for your losses! I hope you both fall pg with stickys super fast!

I MC in March at 9 weeks. It was pure joy to devastation in moments. DH and I started TTC right away. However, I Ovulated but my LP was short. So, my body wasn't ready. I'm now 4dpo, CD26.


----------



## srrhc

Thank you both for your kind words. It seems so cruel that such a terrible thing can happen. Especially when that's all you want is a baby and to be a mommy. Our day will come :)


----------



## srrhc

Just to update. I took my O test this morning. Almost as dark but not quite. CD 16 so I'm getting there. Feeling ovulatory cramps too :)
Hope you all enjoy your day!


----------



## srrhc

CD 17 
Nothing new in the temperature department. My ovulation test today was darker but not dark enough. Getting there.


----------



## lch28

thats great ! AF just ended so i just started temping. im going to start opks early because i am paranoid of missing it. You will O soon. start bding!


----------



## srrhc

This is the test from early this morning. I plan on taking another one when I get home around 5:00 today. I have had watery cm so I'm expected eggwhite soon :) 

Ugghhh sorry about your AF, but you can definately start the temping now. I think it's fun! My husband says I'm a little professional charter haha!:haha:


----------



## Smooch

Hey ladies i understand what your going thru..last june i had a m/c at 10 weeks....we took a long break..was very hard for us.
Started TTC this current cycle which is # 4 we got the start to our bfp...very happy but still nervous...just taking it day by day now.
Good luck to all of you...i hope for the best
:dust:


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Smooch! :happydance:

Srrhc: Hoping your O day is today! :) Looks like you are super close!

AFM: 6dpo and feeling out. No symptoms, and totally not optimistic.


----------



## srrhc

Yay I finally got my positive O test last night and then an even darker one today. I'm interested to see what my temp will look like tomorrow morning. Here is a picture of the test from today and then another picture of all the test to compare. 

The solo test picture is the test from today.
The multiple test picture has the one from the previous night on the bottom. I had not added the one from this afternoon yet. [/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







CD19 5-13 pos.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 5


----------



## srrhc

This showed up instantly.


----------



## srrhc

This was after 3 mins. :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O! Happy BD! :happydance: Let this month be the one! :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

I sure hope so too. Thanks!:happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Yay! I am officially in the tww. 1DPO. My temp spiked this morning...going from 96.5 to 97.7. Yay! Here comes the wait. I will keep myself busy!


----------



## cathgibbs

GL hun, FX for you xxx


----------



## srrhc

So today is 2dpo and other than being a little gasey and tired I'm doing great. Staying busy at work so that is a good thing to make the time pass quicker haha. Hopefully by next weekend I'll be able to test..maybe haha


----------



## srrhc

Thanks to everyone who has responded and wished me good luck.


----------



## srrhc

3dpo and here are the "symptoms" haha:haha:

-slightly cramping but this could be due to the gas???
-runny nose off and on
-itchy breast
-blue vein in boobs
-creamy white lotiony cm (a lot)
-tired (but it has been a really really busy week at work)

I hope I get a sticky bean this time.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, those symptoms sound great! I can't wait for testing! :)


----------



## srrhc

4DPO no symptoms really this morning.
Still have lotiony cm
We shall see what the rest of the day holds :)


----------



## Leinzlove

The lotiony cm... sounds great! :) Still can't wait for you to test! I hope you have a wonderful weekend. :)


----------



## srrhc

Leinzlove said:


> The lotiony cm... sounds great! :) Still can't wait for you to test! I hope you have a wonderful weekend. :)

Thank you for your kind words. I hope so bad I get a BFP this month. After the chemical pregnancy and miscarriage I'm just ready for a healthy pregnancy. Today was a rough day emotional...I've been doing so good for awhile now...but today was a toughy. 

Oh well...we have to take the good with the bad right. I'm so thankful that I have a wonderful husband who supports me and is there for me on days like today.

I hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend too. I am off to date night with my hubby :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks, hun. There sure are hard days. Loss is awful and we'll always have to deal with it.:hugs: Have fun out with hubby! :) My hubby is in bed getting ready to run in a 26 mile marathon tomorrow. He's been training and it'll be nice to have him not working out so much.


----------



## srrhc

Wow! I can't imagine a 26 mile marathon! I used to workout hard core and the most I could do was 3 miles! I wish I was still into working out, but I had to tone it down. I'm trying to get back into eating healthy too. I would love to lose about 10 pounds but I figured now really isn't the time if I'm trying to get pregnant. 

Sooo...I'm 5 dpo and my temp went from 97.7 to 98.2! :happydance:I love to see it get even higher! :haha:
My bbs feel slightly fuller and are very itchy today. 
I get a little dizzy from time to time but nothing major. 
Still have the lotiony cm.
I'm still gasey:blush:
and some small cramps/twinges from time to time but nothing crazy. 
I know it's still to early to tell so....

My doctors appointment is for tomorrow, but my husband can't go now because of work requirements. I may try to change it to next week if possible. I feel like I'll really need his support as it is a new doctor etc. 

How is your pregnancy so far! How do you feel?


----------



## srrhc

Leinz 
and by the way I love your new pic!


----------



## srrhc

6dpo

So far this morning I have some dull cramps and a headache.
We shall see what the rest of the day holds.

1-4dpo bbt 97.7
5-6 dpo bbt 98.2


----------



## Leinzlove

Awesome symptoms hun! 6dpo could be implantation cramps, and headache could be a sign that your hormone levels are rising! :) Also love the high temps! I have a good feeling about this cycle for you! :)

Yesterday was a long day. But, DH did it and got a lovely medal. I'm very proud! :) We are going out to celebrate tonight! :)

Pregnancy is ok. Feeling usual symptoms. Scared, have trouble with this everyday. I'm so afraid I'm going to MC again. I can't wait to see a HB so I can rest easier, and thats looking to be a month away yet. :cry:


----------



## lch28

Hello srrhc.
your post gave me some home. i am on cd17 and i still have not had a +opk. last cycle i never ovulated. it was the first after my loss (i lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February) and AF actually came on cd17. i am worried i will not ovulate again this cycle. i see you got a +opk on cd19. that makes me think maybe i will get one soon also. how long are your cycles?


----------



## lch28

also i am sorry for your losses. lots of baby dust


----------



## srrhc

Leinzlove said:


> Awesome symptoms hun! 6dpo could be implantation cramps, and headache could be a sign that your hormone levels are rising! :) Also love the high temps! I have a good feeling about this cycle for you! :)
> 
> Yesterday was a long day. But, DH did it and got a lovely medal. I'm very proud! :) We are going out to celebrate tonight! :)
> 
> Pregnancy is ok. Feeling usual symptoms. Scared, have trouble with this everyday. I'm so afraid I'm going to MC again. I can't wait to see a HB so I can rest easier, and thats looking to be a month away yet. :cry:

Wow he got a medal! That's impressive! I bet you are proud of him. Have fun celebrating!! I can understand how you feel about being nervous, but this will be you sticky bean. You have been through you rough path and this one will be smooth sailing. 

As for me...I saw my new doctor today and I'm in love! I always said I'd never go to a male but 7 ladies I work with go to him and they have all had miscarriages and premature births. 
He was amazing and I'm excited about it.

I really don't think I'm going end up pregnant this cycle...just don't have feeling, but I'll just have to wait until the :witch: shows her face...or doesn't haha!

My friend just found out she's pregnant today after she miscarriage in Sept. 

She thinks she's already 8 weeks!


----------



## srrhc

leinz...I hope the 4 weeks fly by for you!


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> Hello srrhc.
> your post gave me some home. i am on cd17 and i still have not had a +opk. last cycle i never ovulated. it was the first after my loss (i lost my daughter at 23 weeks in February) and AF actually came on cd17. i am worried i will not ovulate again this cycle. i see you got a +opk on cd19. that makes me think maybe i will get one soon also. how long are your cycles?

I'm so glad you found some hope here! Some months I don't get a +opk until cd 21 so don't worry! 

My cycles go anywhere from 33-35 days. I sure hope this helps you some!


----------



## srrhc

7dpo
nothing but a runny nose and ears feel funny

Feeling sad. DH was not as excited as I was about the doctors visit. I was extrememly excited and he said that I always get way to excited. I guess I shouldn't be so optimisitc. Oh well...

Hope everyone enjoys their day! Mine will be busy with awards assemblys! Yeah! Summer is almost here!:happydance:


----------



## lch28

aww thank you. i am really trying to get a bfp before my due date on june 24th. it is hard because i would be 35 weeks, and now i am worrying about ovulation!

i am sorry your fiancee wasn't as excited. my fiancee is like that too. when we went to the high risk OB and she gave us a "plan of treatment" (i have an incompetent cervix) and told us what she would do with my next pregnancy and that we could try again after AF i was soo happy . and he was just like eeeh whatever. lol. *sigh* men 

so i am going to buy more opks. i am on cd18. jeezz.


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> aww thank you. i am really trying to get a bfp before my due date on june 24th. it is hard because i would be 35 weeks, and now i am worrying about ovulation!
> 
> i am sorry your fiancee wasn't as excited. my fiancee is like that too. when we went to the high risk OB and she gave us a "plan of treatment" (i have an incompetent cervix) and told us what she would do with my next pregnancy and that we could try again after AF i was soo happy . and he was just like eeeh whatever. lol. *sigh* men
> 
> so i am going to buy more opks. i am on cd18. jeezz.

That's one of the hardest parts about mc is thinking about how far along you would have been and picturing your belly and the nursery, etc....

I think my husband is playing the role of protecter and he doesn't want to see me hurt again. It was torture for him to watch me cry night after night with the last mc. So I'm starting to understand his reaction more. 

I also look at it like this though. If God blesses me with a full term pregnancy...GREAT! But even if he only gives me this bundle of joy for a short time then I'm going to love it and nuture it completely. 

But men are definately different thinkers than women so I can't force him to be as senstive...I must do better! haha! 

I'm sorry about your honey...I bet he'll come around. As much as they like to think they are big and macho...sometimes they are very tender hearted on the inside haha.

I'm so glad you have a doctor that cares too. It changed my attitude so much going to a doctor that cares. I think that is sooooo important! 

My new goal is to try and calm down and let God take control. A lot harder said than done, but the month I got pregnant was the month that I said...it is what it is....and look what happened. Even though it didn't last, I still became pregnant. 

Here is to the summer of FUN!:thumbup:


----------



## lch28

srrhc said:


> That's one of the hardest parts about mc is thinking about how far along you would have been and picturing your belly and the nursery, etc....
> 
> I think my husband is playing the role of protecter and he doesn't want to see me hurt again. It was torture for him to watch me cry night after night with the last mc. So I'm starting to understand his reaction more.
> 
> I also look at it like this though. If God blesses me with a full term pregnancy...GREAT! But even if he only gives me this bundle of joy for a short time then I'm going to love it and nuture it completely.
> 
> But men are definately different thinkers than women so I can't force him to be as senstive...I must do better! haha!
> 
> I'm sorry about your honey...I bet he'll come around. As much as they like to think they are big and macho...sometimes they are very tender hearted on the inside haha.
> 
> I'm so glad you have a doctor that cares too. It changed my attitude so much going to a doctor that cares. I think that is sooooo important!
> 
> My new goal is to try and calm down and let God take control. A lot harder said than done, but the month I got pregnant was the month that I said...it is what it is....and look what happened. Even though it didn't last, I still became pregnant.
> 
> Here is to the summer of FUN!:thumbup:

yeah i am constantly thinking how far id be, what my bump would look like, etc. it hurts but i try not to think about it too much. i just feel like my cycle is so messed up. i wasn't ttc with my angel so i am hoping that it will be easy for me. if i could only get a +opk...


----------



## srrhc

Don't kill me...but the easiest thing to do when preparing to ovulate is relax...haha...way easier said than done! I know! When I know I'm entering my fertile period I have my husband take on more task and so far it has really helped me. I wasn't ovulating until cd 24-25 in the past. Now I'm ovulating around cd 19 which is good for me. I really think when you stress that your body says...whooooo buddy..hold on to that egg a little bit longer :haha:

And of coarse if you just have a longer cycle in general then that could be why you ovulate later. 

I am keeping my fingers crossed that you get your +OPK today. 

My husband and I talked more after work today and he was so sweet. He said he just feels helpless and gets frustrated because he can't just make a baby appear. I'm so happy we talked through this and that we both understand each other better now. Being on the same page is soooo important. We are calling our fun summer "baby making summer" haha! Here is to 2013 babies!!!

Also I started taking my new med today. Hopefully the side effects won't be so bad, but from what I've read and from what my co-workers say (ones that have actually taken it)...it's pretty rough. But it will all be worth it right!

And as far as the rest of 7dpo....nothing..No symptoms! My cm was a little more watery/slippery today with some white lotiony streaks. Oh well!

I bet your get your +opk tonight!


----------



## lch28

hey! 
my opk was much darker then i have ever seen it this morning. i am taking another one in a few mins =] i try to relax. i think that once i see that i ovulate i will . it is just that i haven't since my loss. your husband sounds like such a great guy! i am glad you guys are on the same page. fiancee gets frustrated too. he feels like he can't help me when im sad and i think it really gets to him. what new med are you taking?


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: No symptoms can also be a great sign. I had (2) 2ww's where I was sure I was out, and I got my BFP both times. I can't wait for you to test. I don't know why, but men definitley aren't as sensitive as women are. I have a very good feeling that this is your month! :happydance:

Ich28: I'm sorry for your loss. I hope and pray you concieve your forever baby this month. The darker OPK sounds great, and O is coming! Happy BD! :)


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> hey!
> my opk was much darker then i have ever seen it this morning. i am taking another one in a few mins =] i try to relax. i think that once i see that i ovulate i will . it is just that i haven't since my loss. your husband sounds like such a great guy! i am glad you guys are on the same page. fiancee gets frustrated too. he feels like he can't help me when im sad and i think it really gets to him. what new med are you taking?

YAYAYAYA!!! GET dark!!!:happydance: 
Wow...I didn't know it had been that long since you last ovulated. I bet I would have a had time relaxing too. 
Right now I'm taking metformin and then once I get prego (hopefully)...I'll be taking progesterone crinone 8%. So far the metformin has made me feel too bad but I only took it last night and this morning. We shall see....
Did you OPK get darker?


----------



## srrhc

Leinzlove said:


> Srrhc: No symptoms can also be a great sign. I had (2) 2ww's where I was sure I was out, and I got my BFP both times. I can't wait for you to test. I don't know why, but men definitley aren't as sensitive as women are. I have a very good feeling that this is your month! :happydance:
> 
> Ich28: I'm sorry for your loss. I hope and pray you concieve your forever baby this month. The darker OPK sounds great, and O is coming! Happy BD! :)

Thanks! Yeah I guess you are right then...no symptoms could still lead to a pregnancy. My friend who just found out she's already 8 weeks and has had nothing at all so.....

Still have my runny nose though...I think it's just a cold because have a dry cough too. Darn colds in the spring/summer. They are hard to get rid of. 
My hubby was so sweet last night and this morning since I started my new med. He kept asking me "Do you feel ok? Are you sure? What can I do?" haha! 

Thanks for you good feelings...maybe the good vibes will help! 
So happy you are prego and I can't wait for your doc appointment!


----------



## srrhc

8DPO

I will now be kind of confused about my sympotoms as many of the side effects of metformin could make me think prego too haha! 

But...her is what I've had so far this morning.

I did wake up feeling AWFUL! I mean AWFUL...but again could be the body feeling out the new med????

I still have the runny nose. I had a few sharp pains on my left side and the dull cramps throughout the belly for maybe 5 mins.

Had a dull headache the 1st hour I was awake. 

Other than that I think I'm pretty good. 

AF is due the 29th so maybe I'll try testing Sunday or Monday?????


----------



## lch28

thank you Leinzlove

srrhc my opk last night was lighter then the first one. weird huh. i am on cd19 will be taking another one around noon. i pray it is positive =[ i feel like i am out for the month already. but anyway, i haven't ovulated yet because I got what i thought was AF 8 weeks after labor. It was spotting for 2 days. Then i started taking opks and got AF again on cd17. This time around was AF just like my pre pregnancy ones (long and heavy grrr) so dr thinks that that was my real period. i guess my cycles are just longer now but i am scared i wont ovulate again. my dr offered clomid to ovulate but it is a big risk for me. i have an incompetent cervix and would need a stitch in my cervix, progesterone shots, weekly cervix checks etc. Clearly if my body couldn't carry one baby twins would be a big problem, and she said clomid has a risk of twins. she said there are also other meds i can try but i just hope it doesn't come to that..

i hope med works for you. i got a + pregnancy test 5 days before AF was due. 5 of them actually i just couldn't believe it. but most people like to wait because, if it is negative, they will say they tested to early and its just stressful

so i hope i get my opk today =[


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> thank you Leinzlove
> 
> srrhc my opk last night was lighter then the first one. weird huh. i am on cd19 will be taking another one around noon. i pray it is positive =[ i feel like i am out for the month already. but anyway, i haven't ovulated yet because I got what i thought was AF 8 weeks after labor. It was spotting for 2 days. Then i started taking opks and got AF again on cd17. This time around was AF just like my pre pregnancy ones (long and heavy grrr) so dr thinks that that was my real period. i guess my cycles are just longer now but i am scared i wont ovulate again. my dr offered clomid to ovulate but it is a big risk for me. i have an incompetent cervix and would need a stitch in my cervix, progesterone shots, weekly cervix checks etc. Clearly if my body couldn't carry one baby twins would be a big problem, and she said clomid has a risk of twins. she said there are also other meds i can try but i just hope it doesn't come to that..
> 
> i hope med works for you. i got a + pregnancy test 5 days before AF was due. 5 of them actually i just couldn't believe it. but most people like to wait because, if it is negative, they will say they tested to early and its just stressful
> 
> so i hope i get my opk today =[

Wow I am so sorry about all that. I don't blame you for not taking clomid right now. My doctor told me that metformin will make the eggs super strong. I wonder if that would help you? He said I already have eggs but that this should help make them stronger??? I hope it helps. 

I wish I knew some tricks to help you. 

My opks have played tricks on me before too. I would think oh boy here it comes it's almost positive and then the next one would be lighter????

Maybe you had a super short surge though and the one you previously took was your almost positive. How long did you wait in between testing?


----------



## lch28

i test everyday at 12 and 8 pm. the one this afternoon was the same color as the one yesterday afternoons. but last nights was lighter. i just don't know what is going on. im on cd19 already and now i have no hope. you said you have gotten +opk on cd21 right? *sigh* i hope i am not out for the month.


----------



## srrhc

Yes I sure have! It'll pop up!!! Have faith!!!! :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

AFM 
The metformin had me going to the bathroom ALL day and I have the worst cramps. I think it will ease once my body gets us to it! I sure hope so! I think I'll wait to take it until I get off of work from now on haha!


----------



## lch28

awww i hope you feel okay..
i just had a huge cramp and felt stuff coming out sorry tmi
so i thought it was af and it was a bunch of ewcm
why why why do i have all signs of ovulation?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: I got a positive OPK on CD21, this cycle. I was worried about late ovulation. But, I don't think it really matters as much which day O comes, as long as your LP is long enough for implantation to occur. 

I've also had a super light OPK, and totally positive the next day! I'm hoping O comes soon. :hugs:

Srrhc: I'm hoping your symptoms aren't of meds, but of baby! :) I feel good about you this month.


----------



## lch28

hi ladies opk is either positive or very close it is a tiny bit lighter then control line. did u get the positive opk on cd21the cycle you conceived?


----------



## srrhc

Ich: EW is terrific!!! There are many woman who never get a positive on an OPK but do ovulate. If you are getting EW then you are ovulating!!!! Get busy girl! Plus that pinch on your left side....too suspicious for me! I always feel when I ovulate and it's always a sharp cramp on either the left or right side. YAY!!!! I bet your are soooo close! 
This should also make you feel better. I was looking at my chart again and I didn't ovulate until cd21 this cycle and 2 months ago when I got prego it was cd 22. I hope this makes you feel a little better. 

Leinz: You are so sweet. As much as I wish it was pregnancy sympotms I took a test today at 8dpo and got a BPN. AF should arrive next Tuesday or Wednesday. It's probably a good thing anyway because my husband and I are going to Savannah GA for our 1 year anniversary and we are doing ghost tours that involve visiting local pubs. I'd love to be able to beer taste and wine taste. Butttt...if I do end up pregnant of coarse that would be a million times better! 
My tummy is hurting all over now. Up high too and I can't eat much at all. My nose is like a leaky faucet haha!


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> hi ladies opk is either positive or very close it is a tiny bit lighter then control line. did u get the positive opk on cd21the cycle you conceived?

Can you maybe post the pictures for us to take a look at????? :winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: Yes, CD21 was the cycle I concieved. Sounds like O is here, hun! Happy BD!

Srrhc: Now hun, I know you know that 8dpo is to early. Personally, I've had three pregnancies and one I BFP 10dpo, the second I BFP night of 9dpo and I tested that same morning BFN, this one was also night of 9dpo. It all depends on when implantation occurs, which can be 12dpo even, meaning not possible to BFP until day AF is due.

I'm still feeling really good about this cycle for you hun!


----------



## lch28

hey girls i have tried to upload a pic but my camera stinks! you ladies have made me feel so much better about not oing yet. i think tmrw will be positive. dont lose hope yet 8dpo is too early hun


----------



## srrhc

Leinz you are so optimistic! I love it! :smug:

:dohh: Yeah 8 dpo is way too early :haha::oops:

Well I'm calling it an early night. My tummy is still giving me problems :sick: so I'm going to try and sleep it off. 
Hopefully you be free of sickness this pregnancy :)

Ich: 
Can't wait to hear what tomorrow holds for you!:yipee: for a +OPK 
:hissy: if it's not!


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> hey girls i have tried to upload a pic but my camera stinks! you ladies have made me feel so much better about not oing yet. i think tmrw will be positive. dont lose hope yet 8dpo is too early hun

I know I was bored! We won't tell anyone else! :shhh:

Darn that camera! I'm so glad we can make your feel better! That's what we are here for!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad you are feeling better! Have some great BD, seems to me as if you are already in your fertile window. :)


----------



## srrhc

9 dpo
Didn't sleep good at all :( 
I woke up with a horrible headache, stuffy nose, sore throat, and upset stomach :sad2:
When I got up for work and took a :shower: my headache slowly went away. Everything else remains. 
No other sympotms other than gasey too. 

Only 2 more days until Saturday! :happydance: I can't wait to sleep in past 4:30 am!!!!! :dance:

I hope you ladies have a great day! :D


----------



## srrhc

I almost forgot to update my temps.

1-4dpo 97.7
5-7dpo 98.2
8dpo 98.1
9dpo 98.4 

No dip this cycle so????? Also this is the strangest pattern I have ever seen!


----------



## lch28

hey ladies.. last night at 11:30 pm i got my + opk!!! :happydance: i was so excited. so i bd'd last night. planning on bding this morning and tonight again too.. so i mean when will i ovulate after the +opk? i guess 12-48 hours? then the egg will be there for 24 hours? ugh im so new to all this stuff! do you keep taking opks after you get a +

srrhc i have no clue what temps look like after O if you have a bfp! but i hope you feel better. i also can't wait till Saturday. LONG WEEKEND YAY! oh my gosh u wake up at 430? i would die. i wake up at 630


----------



## srrhc

Yay! I knew you'd get a positive!:thumbup: 
Yes you could release your egg anywhere from 24-48 hours so keep :sex:
You don't have to keep testing if you don't want. I usually take a few more to see if it goes back down, but you don't have too. 

Yes 4:30 is way too early :growlmad:!


----------



## lch28

is it true that once it is negative that means that day you released the egg?

my god id hate waking up at 4:30!


----------



## srrhc

It makes sense for it to mean that because your surge has gone down so I would imagine so. 

Haha 4:30! It amazing what you sort of get use to. I will be prepared for a baby though with the earlier rising! :brat:

So I'm having some weird feelings in my lower abdomen. It started around 12:30. It's not sharp. More like dull pulling sensations? I don't feel this before AF and even if I did it would be too early. I wonder :-k

How are you two ladies feeling today? Anything new?


----------



## lch28

oooh i hope that means bfp for you!! i am feeling okay. been bding lots lol. how are you? any other symptoms?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O, Ich28! For me the day OPK went negative was 1dpo. However, you detected a short surge, so I would think that's O day.

srrhc: Sounding great, girl! I can't wait for you to test! :)


----------



## srrhc

Goodmorning ladies. I'm feeling better this morning and I hope it continues that way for the rest of the day. I still have the awful runny nose. It's never ending. I have all the symptoms for a head cold or sinus infection. My husband gets them all the time. He takes medication, but I'm stubborn and try to get rid of it on my own. If I get AF and I'm still feeling sick I'll prolly break down and take some. 

My boobs started getting itchy last night, but nothing major. I had the dull cramps/pulling sensation for a while last night. I went to bed early to try and catch up on some sleep. I think it helped cause so far I don't feel as terrible today as I did yesterday. 

Glad to hear the bding is going good ich and I agree with leinz on the 1st negative test that's usually 1dpo. I try to match mine up with my temps too and see what I get. 

It's finally Friday!!!! Hubby and I are going to stay in tonight, order pizza, and watch a movie together. That may sound cheesy, but it's one of my favorite things to do! I usually fall asleep during the movie though!!! :blush:

ICH: you will have to give us detailed reports on your tww!

What plans do you ladies have for the weekend?


----------



## lch28

well, yesterday afternoon i got a +opk and yesterday night a -
but my temp went up today! can you girls look at my chart? do you think i ovulated yesterday? i hope so. i bd'd twice lol!! am i 1dpo yet?

srrhc i get sinus infections a lot. i had the worst one when i was 14 weeks pregnant. I was terribly sick i couldn't even lift my head. fiancee never - ever gets sick unless i do. haha. we do the same thing on friday nights!!! we order pizza or Chinese and watch a movie. we also went to the movies last night. We saw battleship. It was awesome!

how is your pregnancy going leinzlove?

srrhc i hope we get bfps!


----------



## srrhc

:happydance:Whooo hoooo! That chart looks good girl! You are in the tww! Can't wait to see what it is tomorrow. 

Ohhh I love chinese, but not hubby!!!! He'd never agree to chinese haha!


----------



## lch28

hahah really?? i love Chinese too. except when i was pregnant - i refused to eat it. it just made me gag.. weird. so do you think today is 1dpo?


----------



## Leinzlove

ICH: I would definitley say you are 1dpo. Chart looks good, and goes right along with it! :happydance: Yay for O. I can't wait for you to test! :)

shhrc: I love Chinese also. Yummy! I love those temps, hun... They are rising! And also in my 2ww with little dragon. I felt like I was coming down with a cold for two days and I turned out to be pregnant!:) 

For this weekend, I don't have much planned. DH had last weekend off for the marathon. And this one he has to work the whole thing. I'll probably take DD swimming, read, scrapbook and relax around the house. On Memorial Day, I plan on making something of my brother. I lost him in October, in a tragic car accident, he was 15. This has been very hard to deal with.


----------



## lch28

i can't wait to test also.
oh my gosh leinzlove i am so very sorry for the loss of your brother =[ i can't imagine how hard that is. my thoughts are with you hun.. you sound like such a strong women


----------



## srrhc

Leinz: So sorry to hear about your brother. I have no idea how that must feel. That is sweet that you do things to remember him. :)

Ich: yay you are 3dpo! Do you have any unusual symptoms yet? haha! I'm excited for you to test. 

AFM: I feel most definately out this cycle. I'm 12dpo and nothing. Now I'm just waiting for AF to arrive so we can try again! 

I have had a great weekend so far. Poor hubby got burnt by the pool yesterday. I'm already tan so of coarse he is acting so sad and pitiful!!! I have to put aloe on him twice and he was almost crying. :(

Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend. 

We are having family over tomorrow for a cookout. I'm excited!!! I love a good cookout!!!


----------



## lch28

i have some cramping.. but ff didn't confirm ov yet =[


----------



## Leinzlove

srrhc: NOOOO! You aren't out until the :witch: shows her ugly face. Implantation can occur at 12dpo, meaning you couldn't get your BFP until the day AF is due. I'm still holding out hope.:hugs:

Ich28: I hope FF is wrong! Have you been temping long? Maybe a mucked temp. or something. I would definitley keep basing it on the OPKs. I quite temping in December when I mucked my temps, and FF called O early. I ended up missing my actual O. After that I just did OPK.

I'm happy with your cramping. A lil early to be implantation! But, an Excellent indication of conception! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

i played around with my chart and if i get a temp of 98.4 or higher tomorrow it will confirm ov on cd20


----------



## Leinzlove

Well thats great! I was really wondering WTF? Haha! I hope you have high temp tomorrow and confirm O. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Hey ladies!
13dpo and my temp is still high. If AF is coming I would expect a drop either today or tomorrow. I'm going to be more optimistic and say that it is possible as long as no AF :)

Ich: cramping can always be a good sign. I'm keeping my FXed this whole tww for you. Don't worry about FF. I hand chart because FF likes to change it's mind too much haha! You got your positive opk so I'd say you are good to go! So how many dpo are you know? 4 or 5? 

It's funny how when you are in the tww it seems like forever, but I feel like yours is flying by! 

I hope you two ladies enjoy your memorial day. I have to get busy cleaning and getting ready for the cookout. It'll be a good distraction from thing about AF haha! 
Leinz: make sure you eat something special for the little munchkin :)


----------



## lch28

Hey ff confirmed ov! i am 4dpo!

do you plan on testing or only if af is late?


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: NOOOOOO AF! Nooooo Temp Drop! Let this month be the one! I'm hoping for you, hun! :)

Ich28: I'm so happy to hear that FF confirmed O! :happydance: When will you be testing? I have all fingers crossed, that this 2ww is the one. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i am not going to test till 14dpo.
well i say that now.. haha

omg im totally freaking out me and my fiancee went swimming at a bbq..
is that okay in the two week wait?


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is, Ich28! Just have fun! :happydance:

I could never wait until 14dpo. I started testing evening of 9dpo every cycle.


----------



## lch28

i will probably do that too. With my baby Sophia i did got a bfp 5 days before AF was due. but if i test at 9dpo and get a negative ill just give myself hope that it was too early.. maybe i will wait until at least 11dpo. (most likely once im 9dpo ill cave and test anyway) you got a bfp 9dpo?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, if its negative definitley have hope. Implantation can occur as late as 12dpo, meaning you couldn't BFP in some cases until day AF is due.

I've had 3 BFP's in my life. DD was 10dpo, Little Dragon (My loss in March at 9w3d) was evening 9dpo, that morning was BFN., and this time also evening of 9dpo.

I can't wait for you to test! I hope you caught your eggy! :)


----------



## lch28

i hope i did too .. we would be thrilled to get pregnant before my due date. I was due on June 24th.. i can hardly believe id be 36 weeks right now :cry:


----------



## Leinzlove

:hugs: :hugs: :cry:


----------



## lch28

how many weeks pregnant are you? how are you feeling?


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks for asking! I turned 5 weeks on Saturday. Feeling fine for the most part. Sore boobs, fatigue, and frequent urination. Some spells of MS that come mostly late evening for some reason.


----------



## Leinzlove

Read Post #3 page 1 of this thread... I was 4dpo.


----------



## lch28

i had morning sickness all day for 11 weeks! it was terrible. i would love to have it again though! haha.. i was also incredibly tired. fiancee was feeling very neglected - i would honestly fall asleep right after dinner at like 8 o clock every night. the second i got in bed i was out. that changed around 17 weeks. also... for the first 3 months i had NO sex drive! i wanted nothing to do with it. fiancee def was not too happy from october to december.


----------



## Leinzlove

With DD, I didn't have any MS. I'm quite tired all the time, but I sleep in and take naps as I need. It's easier on me because I'm a SAHM. And I also had no sex drive with DD, a little more now with this pg. With DD, I cramped so bad from Ovulation. I haven't this time or with little dragon. Probably because my uterus has been stretched. Did you have alot of cramping with Sophia? Did you crave things with Sophia? 

I hope you are pregnant right now as I type. And that in a few weeks, you'll be experiencing MS. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

I'm glad to hear you ladies are doing great! 

Ich: swimming is perfectly fine during the tww. I believe you can do most things even exercise, just moderately :)

Leinz: 5 weeks already!!! Wow...the time is flying by. Only a few little more weeks until your first doctors appointment. I bet you can't wait. I'm excited for you too!

My temp dropped this morning as I expected. I started feeling crampy after the cookout last night (like AF cramps) and my boobs are itchy and a little sensitive like AF. She'll probably be here tomorrow. I am feeling better from the whole runny nose and sinus problems thank goodness!!! My energy seems to be up today so that's a positive too. 

Well I guess I'll be staying entertained by your tww Ich and by updates about your pregnancy Leinz....at least until I enter the tww again haha! 

Have a great day ladies. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

aww srrhc =[ there is still hope till the witch comes..

leinzlove - i didn't have any cramping with Sophia. I had cravings though. When I had MS all i ate was jello and pineapple, when the MS went away i only wanted mac and cheese, salad, and stuffed mushrooms! lol. weird.. bad thing is is that at 19 weeks i got gallstones and i could not eat ANYTHING with fat or dairy! seriously had to live on grilled chicken and vegetables and i was so mad . i have gotten my gallbladder removed in April. Very painful and not a fun recovery


----------



## srrhc

oh man! gallstones are no fun! I remember when my mom had hers removed! You poor thing. :(

Okay so my boobs are so itchy I can't stand it!!!! :haha:

Ich: any new symptoms?

Leinz: Do you have any bloat? I'm just curious because I was so bloated before it was hilarious!


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: I hate hearing that your temp dropped. I had a really good feeling that this month was the one. :hugs: I agree with Ich28, you aren't out unless the :witch: shows her ugly face and I'm hoping she doesn't.

Ich28: I can't imagine craving, Salad. I do love salad, though. Gallstones, Ouch! I have heard those are very painful. I hate hearing that the recovery wasn't fun, but who would think it would be. Sounds awful. I'm glad though that you're doing good now, and its the 2ww... Just days from finding out you're PREGNANT! :) Did it take you awhile to conceive Sophia?


----------



## lch28

I just feel crampy and i have a head ache. Also yesterday i was extremely thirsty all day. the gallbladder removal was just horrible.. i didn't expect to be in so much pain, i literally could not move. fiancee had to carry me to the bathroom for 6 days! then - one of the cuts got infected - sorry tmi but it sucked.. my temp dropped today. i am worried af is coming early... unless it was an implantation dip.

I actually was not ttc with Sophia but we were so happy. I am hoping it will be easy for us now.


----------



## srrhc

Ich...4-5dpo...could be implantation!!! 

I am feeling good about this cycle for you! 

I hope I never have to have my gallbladder taken out. It sure doesn't seem like fun. I think I would cry.:cry:

So I have been feeling so good today and trying to figure out what has made the difference....then I remembered...OHHHH I didn't take my medicine. So I'm off to take it now. :haha:

I think I'll take a test just for fun when I get home. I was going to wait, but I just might for the fun of it haha! Unless one of you can talk me out of it. 

I know it's going to be starch white and I'll end up laughing about it. :dohh:


----------



## Leinzlove

ICH28: Yay, I bet it was an implantation dip. Headaches, cramps, thirst.... This is sooooo good! I can't wait for you to test! :happydance:

srrhc: Your news? No AF? :)


----------



## lch28

:happydance: i have a feeling this cycle.. a good one. i hope im not wrong! i am going to try my hardest to wait till next tuesday at 12dpo. i am going to test with fmu with a first response!! *please be positive*

srrhc did you test? when is af due?


----------



## srrhc

No I haven't yet, but I think I'm going to now. I totally forgot. I got home and starting playing with the puppy. Okay I'm sure it's going to be a neg but I'll post back in a few :)


----------



## lch28

heyy im waiting for you to post back lol fx hun


----------



## srrhc

:bfn::haha:
I knew it!


----------



## lch28

Aww no!! Next month!!!! Did you bd a lot ? how many dpo are you?


----------



## srrhc

Awww it's okay. For the first time since we've been trying I'm not in tears over this. I think that is good for me. 

We did bd but I'm sure we could have done it more haha! They say even with perfect timing it's about a 25% chance of conceiving. 

Today I'm 14dpo.

I'll get em next month!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## srrhc

Leinz: I've been meaning to say that I love your new pic. So cute!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: I'm glad you also have a good feeling about this cycle. It's going to be a long 2ww... :) 12dpo is a good plan, but it's going to be hard to wait. But you can do it! :)

Srrhc: I'm sorry it was BFN! I'm happy that you are so positive about it. And also still happy the :witch: isn't here yet! Hoping for late implant. :hugs: And... WHAT are you doing for your anniversary? How many years?


----------



## lch28

you are like an inspiration lol really.. i am so happy you are not upset. i will probably cry if i get a bfn this time


----------



## srrhc

That is very true. The witch hasn't arrived yet so....
It will be our 1 year anniversary. We are going to Savannah GA. He has never been there and I've only been once. I LOVED it! 
We are going to do a ghost/pub crawl! It is the #1 most haunted place in America. I don't believe in that stuff, but it's fun to hear stories :) 
Then in July one of his friends is getting married in Ohio so we are going to make a road trip out of it and travel to Chicago and Boston and Ann Harbor Michigan. 

I think this summer will help us get pregnant because I'll be out of school/work so no stress and we are going to be doing so many fun things. 

Thanks for asking :) :hugs:


----------



## lch28

yes, most people get pregnant easier when they are not stressing


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> you are like an inspiration lol really.. i am so happy you are not upset. i will probably cry if i get a bfn this time

haha! Girl trust me I have cried the Ohio River before!!!! It is hard to be strong sometimes. I guess I just have a lot of distractions around me right now and I'm happy about school/work almost being done. My job can be very stressful so summer time is always a great retreat! 

You aren't going to need to cry because you're going to get a BFP this time!


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc, sure is strong. Every month AF showed or BFN, I bawled like a baby. It always felt like CD1 was the end of the world. I just hoped so much in the 2ww. DH would say... Whats wrong with you? It's not like we aren't going to keep trying. It'll happen for us... But, I still couldn't shake my bad mood.

And Srrhc, what will you be doing to celebrate your anniversary?

Yes, Ich28 is getting the BFP! I feeeeeeel it!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ooops sorry going back I missed your post.


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwwweeeee! Only 1 more week and 5 days until you aren't a newlywed! :) Very exciting! GA sounds fun, but I'm not all about the haunted places. I love Chicago, DH and I honeymooned there. It was a 2 week road trip, we just got in the car and drove. We then flew back to Chicago for our 5 year. I love it there. 

A July wedding in Ohio! :) I live in Ohio! Northern or Southern? It's HOT here early! It's not even summer until June 21. But, thats probably what we get for having such a nice winter. It's been 90-100 for two weeks. I have a Southern Ohio wedding in August. My little brother is getting married. I'm from the south, but settled with DH in the North.

Owoooo! I'd love to do Boston to! You are definitley going to be pregnant this summer. Your trip sounds like so much fun. You aren't going to have time for us girls here on BNB! :cry:


----------



## lch28

lol you guys are making me so happy!
srrhc are you a teacher?
sounds like you have a fun summer planned!


----------



## srrhc

Leinz: Yeah I'm not into the haunted stuff either, but since it is the most haunted place in American we figured why not haha! We like doing new things. I can't believe I've been married for almost a year. It has gone by so fast! 

Ich: Yes I am a 2nd grade teacher and LOVE it! Next year will be my 6th year. It has flown by too! 

Well I'm off to a great day with the kiddos...check in with you ladies later on this afternoon!


----------



## srrhc

Leinzlove said:


> Awwwweeeee! Only 1 more week and 5 days until you aren't a newlywed! :) Very exciting! GA sounds fun, but I'm not all about the haunted places. I love Chicago, DH and I honeymooned there. It was a 2 week road trip, we just got in the car and drove. We then flew back to Chicago for our 5 year. I love it there.
> 
> A July wedding in Ohio! :) I live in Ohio! Northern or Southern? It's HOT here early! It's not even summer until June 21. But, thats probably what we get for having such a nice winter. It's been 90-100 for two weeks. I have a Southern Ohio wedding in August. My little brother is getting married. I'm from the south, but settled with DH in the North.
> 
> Owoooo! I'd love to do Boston to! You are definitley going to be pregnant this summer. Your trip sounds like so much fun. You aren't going to have time for us girls here on BNB! :cry:

I'm so very excited for Chicago. I've always wanted to go. 
That sounds like a fun honeymoon too! How long have you been married?

The couple we are seeing get married lives in Columbus. I can't believe it's that hot already. My in laws live in Boardman (near Youngstown) and every summer I have visited I have been cold haha! 
Awww your little bro is getting married! That is awesome! My older brother has never married and I don't think he will haha. 
Where in the south are you originally from? 

I hope I get prego this summer because :witch: just arrived right on time! So cd 1 it is! I'm ready to try again and this time we are going to catch that little egg!!!

And I will definately have time for BnB!!!! This place is great you two ladies are wonderful. I'll be on here more once school is officially out!


----------



## srrhc

I also forgot to add this...

If I had been charting then I would have never suspected AF was coming today other than the few cramps I had the other day. I feel super today and usually on cd 1 and 2 I am very emotional, crampy, and have backaches/headaches. Maybe it won't be so bad this time :)


----------



## lch28

srrhc that is awesome you are a teacher. i am a phlebotomist lol. 
my temp went way up today.hope that is a good sign!


----------



## srrhc

Wow you have a job I could not do haha! I have a weak stomach. Thank goodness for people like you though because we sure do need good ones. Awesome temp spike! Yay!!!

I love being a teacher. It is definately hard work and people have the notion that it is a 7:00-2:00 job...that is sooooo wrong! I work from about 6am - 5pm everyday and then I carry stuff home with me too. It is all worth it though. Seeing children laugh and getting hugs from them is absolutely priceless. We had our end of year celebration today and it was a blast. They made their own books and we had cookies, cupcakes, fruit dipped in chocolate, sugar, sugar, sugar!!! haha! They were very well behaved too....okay so now I'm rambleing. Can you tell I love my students???!!!?? :haha::blush:

And please don't mind my spelling. I am teacher, but I have the worst spelling! I'm constantly doing the ABC check! 

Well CD1 wasn't so easy after all. I am more than crampy! I feel like my back is gonna fall off and from the waist down is just so sore :cry:. CD2 is usally a lot better and CD3-5 is a cake walk. 

Anything new with either of you??? Leinz you are about 5 1/2 weeks now right? Close to 6 and then before you know it 8 and 12!!! I can't wait for you to have your first visit. My best friend is having her first u/s today. She mc in September 2011 so I am elated that she is pregnant again. 

Hope you both have had a good day!


----------



## lch28

srrhc you sound like such a great teacher!! omg your kids can have sugar?!?! lol in my state they made a new rule.. you can't bring in birthday treats or anything and at school parties they only give out like pretzels. my niece was telling me about it the other day! how unfair is that?!?!?

i hope the cramping stops. grr i hate af.. i hope i don't see her this month! is the temp spike a good thing? it went up so much lol!


----------



## srrhc

Awww thanks. I try to be as enjoyable as I can. I had some amazing elementary school teachers growing up so I try hard to create good memories for them. 

We are allowed to have 2 parties a year: Christmas, Valentines, and End of Year. So on those days anything goes. For the rest of the year we have to follow strict guidelines too, but sometimes things slide by. Once a month we are allowed to celebrate birthdays. I seems a little strict but I guess we are luckier than some. 

When I got pregnant in March I had a triphastic (spelling???) shirt!!!! I hope this is a good sign for you. I've also seen where you can still be pregnant without the spike. The higer temps are definately a good sign though as it indicates your progestrone is increasing!!!! Better home for baby.


----------



## lch28

i hope it means i am pregnant!


----------



## srrhc

I hope it does too!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sure it does! This is so exciting! :happydance: :happydance: I'm not sure how you will be able to wait until 12dpo to test! :)

Srrhc: No Witch? I'm still hoping you are pregnant too! :)


----------



## srrhc

Yes the witch got me today :(


----------



## Leinzlove

WHAT! NOOOOO! I hate that :witch: and her ugly face. I hope you are being good to yourself. :hugs: And I've my fingerscrossed for the June BFP and an early O!


----------



## srrhc

I know :( It would have been perfect to get pregnant this cycle because I would have been able to get through the 1st trimester (hopefully) before going back to school. 
I have a good feeling about June though:thumbup: and if I do get pregnant I'll be really close to finishing up the 1st tri before going back to work. 

I hope this medicine helps me ovulate earlier. That's the only thing that stinks is I feel I have a double tww. I have to wait two weeks after my period to ovulate and then another tww haha! Oh well it could be worse. 

I'm interested in seeing if I'll notice any changes in my charting too. :shrug:
At least it'll be interesting this time around :haha:

I started working out again too. Just at home right now. I'm not overweight by any means. I used to be too skinny and now I'm finally healthy....but with bathing suit season I'd love to be little bit slimmer :lol:


----------



## Leinzlove

We'd all love to be a little thinner for bathing suit season! :) I really hope the medicine makes O get here sooner for you. 

My cycles were 30-32 days before MC and after first AF I was on pace for a 35 day cycle. It is frustrating waiting on O. 

TTC and pg, there is just sooo much waiting. The waitng to O, then 2ww, then first appt, first trimester, gender scan... Then waiting to meet your baby. Etc. 

I'm glad you are positive and June is your month! Your summer will be fun, I hope it doesn't rush by to fast. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

I added my chart in my signature. Let's see if I keep up with it!:haha:
I'm a pencil and paper kinda girl so this will challenge me, but I thought it might help y'all to see my chart :) Plus it will give me something else to obsess over :haha:. 

:sad1: I'll be glad when CD1 and 2 are over. I'm starting to feel ickier (if that is a word!) I think I'm going to crawl into bed early tonight :sleep:


----------



## srrhc

ICH: I noticed your chart has the cover line and line for ovulation. Will ff add that on it's own or did you have to put it in yourself?


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies i had an awful day today. My boss made me cry and was a huge insensitive jerk. And my fiancee is being mean. He woke me up to have sex last night but i was too tired and said no . Now he says i only want to have sex with him when there is a possibility i will get pregnant but since i already ovulated i don't want to bd. i wanna run away!!! i wanted to POAS today too. Srrhc i hope that AF goes away soon. FX this is your month!

Leinzlove when is your first scan?!?! 8 weeks?


----------



## lch28

hey FF adds that. once your temp rises during O time it needs 3 higher temps to confirm ov!!


----------



## Leinzlove

ICH28: 6dpo and crying emotional... This definitley is the month for you! I just know it! I'm so excited! 

I'm sorry your boss made you cry. :hugs: I wouldn't worry about the no sex thing with DH. My DH always says much of the same. And I have a really low sex drive in early pregnancy. :hugs: I hope your day gets better!

My scan is June 19. I will be 8w3d. It can't get here fast enough for reassurance.


----------



## srrhc

ICH: I'm so sorry about your day! :hugs:. Don't let the boss get to you. They can be down right mean sometimes. My hubby did the same thing when we first started. He didn't realize how tired I was sometimes. We are better now and when I'm tired I try to do other things to keep him happy too, but over time he has come to understand that we do need to do it more in the fertile window. I hope he comes around and is nicer. :hugs: Buuutt I agree with Leinz...emotional on 6 dpo! :happydance:I can't wait for you to test test test! It'll be perfect! Leinz has her BFP, then ICH gets hers, and I'll get mine next too!!!


----------



## srrhc

...and yay I'm so proud I loaded my last cycles chart on ff haha! I'm on a roll, but now I'm seriously tired and in need of a glass of wine. 

To Do List
1.) Get a glass of wine
2.) Get a blanket
3.) Get a good book
4.) Get cozy on the couch. 

Good night girls! Talk to you all tomorrow :winkwink:.


----------



## Leinzlove

Goodnight hun! Glass of wine... sounds sooo nice! :) And thats right BFP's for us all! :)


----------



## lch28

good night!! feel better..

omg i know i cried like a baby. i was freaking out lol of course he didn't see but i was like SOBBING.. hope its a good sign! my fiancee is just being annoying. i explained to him that clearly if i only wanted him to get me pregnant we would only bd when i am ovulating... we bd 19 times this month for god sake!!!


----------



## srrhc

Awww...may he was having a bad day or PMS too haha! :haha:.
He prolly feels bad about it now. Guys can super sensitive and they don't even realize it!


I feel much better this morning. I have a lot of energy! Weird...it's gotta be the time of the year because I never have this much energy during CD1 and 
2. 

Leinz you are almost less than 20 days away from your first visit! That is so exciting!

ICH you are about a week away or less from seeing your BFP! Soooo exciting!


----------



## lch28

!!! i hope its a bfp. if its a bfn ill cry lol.. my temp went up again today :happydance: i think im testing on saturday. i can't wait till 12dpo lol i was kidding myself with that one. glad you are feeling well!


----------



## Leinzlove

srrhc: Thanks hun! :) I'm glad you have more energy and CD1 didn't drain you. :hugs: I hope the time to O comes fast.

Ich28: I wasn't ever able to wait either. I feel so good about you, even before the rising temps! :) When will you be due? February?


----------



## srrhc

ICH I am so glad to hear about your temp going up. I'm gonna take a look at your chart. I bet it's pretty.

I am :cry: today. My doctor's office called to tell me my ps came back abnormal (again). I had an abnormal one in November of 2011 and had to have a colposcopy. It came back normal but it was unpleasant to have to go through. A lot of people said it didn't bother them, but I had terrible cramps with it and I bleed for like 7 days! Not to mention you can't :sex: for like a week too. 

Anyways I have to have it done again and I'm so sad. :nope:
I'm scared something is wrong with me. Is it normal to have 2 abnormal ps in less than a years time? I feel like this is going to take away my chances of conceive in June too as the procedure is scheduled really close to my anticipated O time...or it will delay O??? :shrug: 

It's really hard to stay positive right now so I'm sorry for being such a downer. I never would have thought in a million years it would be this hard to have a baby. My husband is great. He is already keeping me positive and giving me those big shoulders to cry on. I don't even want to tell my mom or dad because there really is no need to worry them if the colposcopy comes back normal. 

The good thing about this though is that my new doctor is amazing. My old doctor's office took over a month to get back with me and tell me "oh by the way you have an abnormal pap". My new doctor had my results in 9 days. Too me that is saying a lot and I feel like I'm in the best hands possible. 

It's taking everything I have to not break down again. One of my student's mom who is younger than me is pregnant again. I'm sooooo happy for her, but I look at myself and think "Wow! I'm older than her and have no children. What is wrong with me?" 

Did I do something wrong to not deserve children? I feel like I am a good person and would be such a good parent. Ugghhhh....sorry ladies I need lots of encouragement and hugs today. I'm not normally this depressed and down.


----------



## Leinzlove

srrhc: I'm sorry you have to have another colonscopy done. Those are terrible. My SIL has colitus and gets them regularly when she has flare ups. :hugs: 

I hope it comes back normal and is done before O, so it doesn't make you wait longer TTC. That is such awful news. :cry: And right before your long relaxing baby making summer. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

FF says i'd be due on valentines day!
srrhc i had one colposcopy done. i had abnormal cells on my cervix. it really hurts.. but i don't think it delays AF or ovulation or anything. try to get it right after you get your period so it wont delay ttc that month. so sorry hun =[


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: Awwwweeeeee Valentine's Day! :happydance: I can't wait for you to test! I just know you'll see your BFP in a few days! I hope the days aren't going to slow. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i caved and tested today at7dpo. bfn =[


----------



## Leinzlove

The waiting is so hard, isn't it? Even knowing its impossible unless your dates are off. And you know yours aren't.

Thats okay though... The waits about to end, very sooooon with your lovely BFP! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

=[ i just don't think ill get a bfp now. i shouldn't have tested....


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhhh... hun! There is NO jynxing just because you tested! Those BFN's always put a demper on things. I know you, know its just to early.

Look at your temps continue to rise! I'm sure those don't lie... THIS IS YOUR MONTH! What a way to start off June... With your lovely sticky BFP! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lch28

oh my god you make me so happy lol. i mean i am being dumb. some people don't even get a positive at like 11 dpo and get one later..


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, hun and sometimes implantation doesn't occur until 12dpo. Implantation most commonly occurs between 8-10dpo. And it takes a couple days after that to BFP. I think you'll see your BFP, FMU 10dpo. But, I'd definitley suggest trying evening of 9dpo.

Just remember BFN's don't mean anything! It's the :witch: you don't want to show. And reqardless if you know when you O'd and she isn't here at 15dpo, it can only mean one thing BFP! :)


----------



## srrhc

ICH: Don't worry about that neg girl! TOOOO early. You have to give that baby time to settle in haha! It is going to happen for you! June is your month.


----------



## lch28

:blush::blush: lol i know i know silly me.. 

sorry if this is tmi girls but this am my fiancee woke me up to bd so we did then i got up to pee then i went back to sleep for 40 min and took my temp.. should i take it off my chart? it can't be accurate


----------



## srrhc

It's never tmi with me haha. 

You need at least a solid 3 hours of sleep before temping so it may not be accuratel. Although I can honestly never really tell a big difference with mine??

It was the last day for children today and it was so sad. So many children were crying and didn't want to leave :(. 

I'm happy for summer, but I'll definately miss them. 

My back is KILLING me on my right side today. I can barely even walk. I think I've pinched a nerve or something. I also have 0 appetite. CD 3 is much better though. No headache. Still slightly bloated, but nothing crazy. I'll be glad when she is gone though :)


----------



## srrhc

Do you think it is weird that I have had 3 sometimes 4 consecutive days of the exact same temp recently? After I Oed last cycle I have 4 days of 97.7 then 3 days of 98.2. Starting this cycle off I have already had 3 days of 97.3. I am very good about taking it at the same time each day as much as possible, but it just seems weird to me???:shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: There can't be anything thats TMI on a baby making forum. But, I definitley wouldn't think the temp to be accurate. What it a whole lot higher? I would think so after BD. Tee-hee.

Srrhc: I wish you were feeling better. I was always happy for summer as a child. I just knew you were an excellent teacher that the kids wouldn't want to leave. :) Those same temps are weird.

However, I know next to nothing about temps. I did temping once in December, somehow I mucked it so bad. I recorded O and then got O again later... I ended up missing O entirely that cycle.


----------



## lch28

hi ladies i am just gonna leave temp there. i am confused because i had light cramping past few days now its gone. srrhc you realy sound like a amazing teacher. dont worry abut temps during af as they are bound to be weird do you temp orally


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> hi ladies i am just gonna leave temp there. i am confused because i had light cramping past few days now its gone. srrhc you realy sound like a amazing teacher. dont worry abut temps during af as they are bound to be weird do you temp orally




Leinzlove said:


> Ich28: There can't be anything thats TMI on a baby making forum. But, I definitley wouldn't think the temp to be accurate. What it a whole lot higher? I would think so after BD. Tee-hee.
> 
> Srrhc: I wish you were feeling better. I was always happy for summer as a child. I just knew you were an excellent teacher that the kids wouldn't want to leave. :) Those same temps are weird.
> 
> However, I know next to nothing about temps. I did temping once in December, somehow I mucked it so bad. I recorded O and then got O again later... I ended up missing O entirely that cycle.

Don't worry too much about the temp. I almost always have at least one day each cycle where I temp late or have been awake for 30 minutes before I realize...oh no! I forgot to temp...haha. Maybe just make note of it for your records. I write every little thing down because I'm OCD about it. :blush:

Y'all are so sweet to say I'm a good teacher. Thank you. 

What are you ladies doing this weekend? ICH I bet your will test one of the days haha! I have a pretty busy weekend. Tomorrow my parents are going on a trip with my nephew so I have to babysit their dog plus take care of my puppy because hubby has baseball. The puppy PIPER loves my parent's dog "SMOKEY" but he an older dog and has no energy for her. It is funny to watch her chase after him! He gets tired of it fast though so I'm going to have to come up with a way to keep them separated....any suggestions????:dohh:


----------



## lch28

omg your puppy is adorable!!!!!!! our puppy died 1 year ago. i was so sad i had her since i was 15 lol..

so i def want to test this weekend. with a frer.. but i think im out this month. idk why. i secretly caved and did another test today and bfn


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: You aren't out! It's the BFN's that will get you down. When you know its just early. Hang in there... I feel so good about you! You will be here updating within the next few days of your BFP! And I'll be here dancing, screaming, shouting and DH will be thinking we won the lottery or something. I will be that happy! :) :) : Hang in there, theres no way for you to even know you're out. Happy baby growing days are coming your way. :hugs:

Srrhc: Your puppy is so cute! I have a 5 year old pug named Brady. :) Nothing planned this weekend except dancing when I see ICH28's BFP! :) I have no suggestions on how to keep them seperated. But, they are sure to keep you busy. Have a wonderful weekend! :)


----------



## lch28

awww you are so sweet =D i just went and bought two more pregnancy tests .. i just couldn't resist only 5 dollars at shop rite for 2 lol... i know tomorrow is 9dpo and i can take one with fmu.. not sure if i should. what do you think?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: I'd save it for night 9dpo... Hold urine for as long as you can.


----------



## lch28

isn't fmu more likely to give you a +?


----------



## Leinzlove

For some women, but the longer you wait to test the more it'll build. I've been negative FMU 9dpo, but BFP night of 9dpo.


----------



## lch28

reallyy?? ok i will wait till tomorrow night. i hope its +


----------



## Leinzlove

It was really so for me. But, its just my experience and opinion.


----------



## lch28

i can't wait for your first scan :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks, hun! I've been feeling more positive lately. Trying to keep two words in mind... Hope & Strength.


----------



## lch28

are you 6 weeks now?? i am sure it is all okay hun ..

omg i wanna test right now lol.


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, technically about an hour until 6 weeks. Thanks hun, I know the odds are with me.

I want you to test too! I really really really KNOW this is it. I'm so excited about it too. Our due dates will be so close. When will you be due about?


----------



## lch28

fertility friend says February 14th. valentines day!! but since i have an incompetent cervix.. most people go into labor right when they take out the cerclage at 36 weeks. so sometime late march early feb i am guessing.. the timing would work for me.. because it would be before my due date and id have my rainbow before Sophias birthday.. i feel bad saying that.. i just need to heal =[


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhhh, so you'd be due... when I am for the most part! :thumbsup:! Late January! :)

I'm so glad that you will be monitored and your cervix will be taken care of. It is awful that they don't check these things out the first time around. They would prevent so much heartache. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i meant late jan early feb lol idk why i said march...

the thing is .. i kept effing asking my doctors for an ultrasound or internal exam.
i was passing globs of mucus (mucus plug - didn't even know what that was till after i lost the baby) i felt pressure, and i didnt feel her move anymore . if i did it was lower. i called them at least 6 times in the week before i lost her. i finally got an appointment after annoying them and all they did was use the doppler to check the heart beat.. i kept saying i need an internal exam. i need an ultrasound something is wrong. they totally made me feel like a nutcase .. said being paranoid was bad for my baby and everything is fine.. i mean she was my dr i obv listened too her.. to find out 2 days later i was bleeding. here is the worst part.. i called and said i was bleeding.. stupid nurse said "wait 2 hours if it is still continuing call us" i said hell no i wanna come in now so i went in.. WAITED 2 HOURS IN THE WAITING ROOM.. finally go get my internal and the effing doctor goes "oh my you are 5cm dilated.. so sorry hun but we can only do a cerclage and save the pregnancy if you are 4 or less" so i went nuts.. i was like ARE YOU KIDDING..... i have been calling for a week asking for an exam .. maybe if you took me seriously you could have saved my baby.. maybe if i didn't want in the room for 2 hours i would be 4 cm or less and i could get a cerclage. i am so mad at them..


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... honey your story makes me cry! I'd be mad too, they should've listened and I can't believe they didn't. If ever there is a time when they don't listen. Call every Dr. until one does... I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

i am getting a new doctor.. i am looking into them now.. if they don't listen i will go straight to the er.. it just sucks.. i could still be pregnant now if just one person cared to listen to me. i try not to dwell on that. my fiancee wants to sue them. 
i want to test. right now right now right now


----------



## Leinzlove

I definitley would too. A Doctor should have a good professional relationship. And you should definitley have one you trust. Thier job is to care for you and your baby. I don't blame your fiance for wanting to sue. It's awful when the medical profession doesn't listen.

When I had DD, she was born with 3 birth defects. She was flighted to a hospital with a NICU. They sent her home with a heaving chest that I knew wasn't normal. They also sent her home on her back worried about SIDS.

Well come to find out after nearly 2 months of voicing my concern to the Dr.'s and pediatrians and showing them her breathing, KNOWING IT WASN'T RIGHT as a parent. They told me to just sleep her at a slant.

At our childrens hospital follow up I showed our surgeon and he said she can't breathe... Her tongue is blocking off her airway. She was labeled failure to thrive and sent for emergency surgery. She was to never be placed on her back or at a slant. I'm so lucky I didn't lose her for those 2 months she slept at a slant or her back everynight. We were so mad. I cried because I hadn't known how to help her. And breathing was a struggle because they sent her home from a NICU like that. When I had waited to take her home knowing that when the time came. She'd be ready. We wanted to sue, but we knew we couldn't as we loved her surgeon and he was the most crucial part.

Anyways this surgery put her on a breathing machine for 7 days. It was jaw distraction surgery which pulled her jaw and tongue forward. Thankfully, she is ok. I've learned DONT STOP SPEAKING UNTIL SOMEONE LISTENS.

Point is its total BS! The Dr.s don't know about our bodies, our babies, they aren't the ones left grieving at night. Half time, some don't even care. We are just thier job.


----------



## lch28

omg hun that must have been so hard.. thank god she is okay..... =D

my temp dropped today.. implantation dip or af =[


----------



## lch28

okay i caved and took a test.. i am convinced i saw the slightest bfp ever.. my fiancee saw it too but we may both have line eye so im not gonna get too excited yet


----------



## Leinzlove

Omg..... I bet its the start of your BFP! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I really wish you had more tests. So you could test again and see if the same line was there.

However, your temp drop doesn't make sense. If its an implantation drop... A test wouldn't BFP yet. And isn't it to early to drop for AF.


----------



## lch28

i dont know i think i may have been imagining the line lol.. i do have another but will prob wait till tonight.. i swear i saw it..


----------



## Leinzlove

Hun, thats the best you get for 9dpo... It's gonna be faint! Mine were you could barely see it. Oh this is so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

it was a blue dye though. i kinda think i imagined it.. i should test with a frer tonight


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, I've heard blue dye is bad for evaps. But, did the line come up within the time frame? And if it was a BFP, like I think it was. The FRER will definitley be positive.


----------



## lch28

i got another barely there bfp with frer=D i hope im not imagining it i will post a pic if and when it gets darker


----------



## Leinzlove

YAYYAYAYYAYAAYAYYAYAYAYAYAAYAYYAY! I'm sure this is it! Congratulations! And you can't be imagining it! I know it is the start of your BFP! It's what we get at 9dpo. :) :) The start of your BFP! I'm just so siked! Dancing, screaming...here! I'm so happy for you! Have fun watching it get darker! :) :) :) :)


----------



## lch28

lol i took 3 today!! they are all so faint.. i showed my mom and she told me i was nuts and nothing was there. but it is i tell you.. do you think tomorow with fmu will be darker?


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, and each day a little darker. Thats how it goes with early BFP's! And I'm sure yours is positive. I never show DH until 12dpo as he'll say he sees nothing. These pics may help... See you can barely see the lines at 9dpo and it helps to tilt pc screen back. :) CONGRATS!!!

Heres mine from 9dpo.
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_3590.jpg

Heres mine from 10dpo.
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_3662.jpg

Here's progression
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_3704.jpg

Here's 14dpo the day AF was due
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_3732.jpg


----------



## lch28

yeah i have pictures but you cant tell in them lol


----------



## lch28

can you see anything?
 



Attached Files:







resize 1.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 5









resize 2.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 7









resize 3.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7









resize 4.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yeah girl! I see the lines. Tilt the PC screen back! I put my pics on here to show you they were just as light as my 9dpo.

They will get darker! Congratulations! This is so exciting! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

yay!!!


----------



## lch28

see anything ??
 



Attached Files:







tweaked 1.png
File size: 129.6 KB
Views: 3









resize 8.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## srrhc

:bfp::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::bunny::rain:
Oh my gosh! I have missed so much in just 2 days!!!
Congrats ICH!!!! I am sooo sooo sooo happy for you! 

I was reading thru the post to catch up and didn't even realize your new ticker haha! 

Both of you ladies deserve this! Y'all have been through so much and no one should ever have to go through any of that. I couldn't be happier for you guys! How cute that your EDD are so close!


----------



## lch28

thanks so much srrhc!! =D i really hope you join us soon hun. lots of baby dust thanks for being here for me


----------



## Leinzlove

I definitley see the line! :) x This is so exciting. Srrhc, you are next! :)


----------



## lch28

yay!! we can all be bump buddies


----------



## srrhc

I sure hope I get to join you ladies soon and we can definitely be bump buddies. I hope you two don't get tired of waiting on little ole me over here to get prego haha! Hopefully it won't be too long. 

ICH will you take a digi at all? It will be sooooo sweet to see the word pregnant pop up! Your lines look so good!


----------



## lch28

i probably will tomorrow lol


----------



## Leinzlove

I also hope we won't be waiting long for you, srrhc. When do you think O will arrive about? Also... will you miss trying this month because of the testing? Sorry, hun I can't spell the word.


----------



## srrhc

haha Leinz...I always have to google it to know how to spell it too! 
At first I thought it might get in the way of O, but I think I'll be okay. I'm predicting I might O late too just because of the simple fact that I'm going to be stressing about this so it'll prolly push O back a few days. I'm scheduled to ovulate on the 19th of this month. That would be cd 21. Buuuut it could come a few days earlier or later. I hope not later haha!

ICH: If you take a digi you have to post the pic too!!!! Can't wait to see it!:happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

Great! I'm happy to hear that it shouldn't get in the way of O. I hope O comes earlier than later and you get your eggy! :happydance:

Ich28: I most definitley want to see the digi also! :) I didn't take one until the day AF was due. Mainly because I didn't know when it'd be positive. And also because it felt like a reward because AF stayed away! :)


----------



## srrhc

That's exactly when I took my digi too! haha! 

:happydance:I'm officially off for the summer! Although I'm trying to find some summer work tutoring or working with children in some way.

I'm excited to start trying this month. CD6 and I'm feeling great! 

ICH have you scheduled your first appoinment yet? 
I can't wait for both of you to go!:happydance:


----------



## lch28

i am taking a digi on friday probably lol i just got a beta done today will get results tomorrow..
i have managed to get myself into the best high risk ob around..
he has been voted top 5 doctor for 5 years in NJ
seeing him on Monday for first appt! i was surprised to here id get an u/s at that appointment. wont be able to here a hb or anything but still exciting


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure is exciting! Glad you got a wonderful Dr. I can't wait... to hear how it goes. It's next Monday, right? :)


----------



## lch28

yea next monday. im excited and happy that this time i will actually get proper care


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, that is awesome! You can breathe easier! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

yes i can but i am still really nervous =[ i dont even wanna buy anything after the gender scan or have a baby shower. im not sure why. i am soooo excited but i am scared for some reason


----------



## srrhc

I am so glad you have a great doctor. That is so so important! They better take good care of you! I bet you are excited too. I can't wait to hear how it goes....and then in just a few short weeks Leinz will be sharing news about her first visit. So exciting!!!!:happydance:

2013 babies!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Just take it one milestone, one day at a time. I'm sorry that life was cruel to you! But, this time is going to be perfect! Don't miss out on the joys of dreaming, planning, buy for baby! Don't let life rob you of everything! As for the baby shower... thats fun being about to pop. But, some do have them after the birth of baby. No need not to have one at all. :)

Srrhc: I wish you were pregnant already! What are you doing, now that break has started? How did dog sitting go? Did you have trouble keeping the dogs apart?


----------



## lch28

i think i wanna have it at 36 weeks once my cerclage is out. then ill know no matter what baby will be okay!


----------



## srrhc

Dog sitting was rough! My parents dog is 5 and very grumpy and use to being the "baby". So when little miss Piper comes running around the corner 90 mph he hates it! I had to keep them separated for the most part and take turns playing with each one. Hubby had baseball so needless to say I was worn out by Sunday night. My parents felt bad, but I told them it wasn't their fault haha! It's just a puppy with a grumpy ole man! 

Over the summer I'm going to do some tutoring, work at an autism clinic (trying to become ABA certified), and I hope to do some part time child watching at the local YMCA. In between I will read several books and relax by the pool....and bd of course! haha

I can't wait to join the pregnancy train with you two!


----------



## lch28

YAY! i can't wait for you to join us either srrhc.
i hate to ask this but i have always wanted to know.. how does it work in the summer when you are a teacher? do you still get a paycheck? i hope you don't think thats rude of me. something i wanted to know ever since i was a kid lol!


----------



## srrhc

haha! You are so cute! I don't mind you asking me! 
In my county we get paid just like normal throughout the summer :)

Some places give you all your summer checks at once. I'm glad we don't do that though!


----------



## lch28

hahah if i got more then one check at once id prob blow it all at the mall!! no just kidding!

i am nervous ladies.. =[
what if something awful happens again with this pregnancy?


----------



## Leinzlove

srrhc: Sounds like a very fun, occupied summer! :) Its been a little chilly here for June. No complaints, though... It'll be hot enough soon. I love relaxing by the pool. However, those days are more like me taking DD out in the back yard to her kiddie turtle pool. We also go to the spray park on Saturdays and take her through the sprinklers. 

Ich28: You just have to take it one day at a time. It's normal to be nervous and scared. I know I am. We all deal with PAL in our own ways. Just trust in your AWESOME Dr. to monitor. And trust your body to know what to do... DH said no matter what theres really nothing we can do... Have strength and hope. Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## lch28

it is easier said then done but some great much needed advice =D


----------



## srrhc

Sorry ladies my phone is no longer alerting me when there is a new post :(


ICH leinz is right as hard as it is you have to take it one day at a time. I know I am going to be the same way when I get pregnant again. A nervous wreck. Try to enjoy it (easier said than done too). I wish so bad it didn't have to be this hard for any of us. I feel like both of your pregnancies (spelling???) are flying by so quickly already! I'm already approach CD10 tomorrow! Whooo hooo! I'll start OPK soon. Let the fun begin!


----------



## srrhc

P.S. I'll need all your baby dust! Keep sending it haha!


----------



## lch28

BABY DUST!! i don't know how to make the symbol lol. really? i feel like it is taking forever. i hope you get bfp soon and join us


----------



## Leinzlove

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Wishing you earlier O!!! :hugs: 

Your tubes to be Super full of millions of healthy swimmers waiting there when your egg releases! :) 

A successful early implantation! And a super dark early BFP!

Resulting in a beautiful, happy nine months... where you hold your forever baby or babies after an easy labor and know that every minute of your journey was worth every tear, every ache, every moment of sadness. 

Hoping, praying that this month is the one! :happydance:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lch28

awwww leinz that was beautiful !


----------



## srrhc

Awwww thank you soooo much for the baby dust! 
Leinz I couldn't have written anything more perfect. I have a good feeling about this month! I hope I continue to stay positive. 
We are in Savannah on our anniversary trip and it is beautiful. We are having the time of our life and so much in love! 

Now something happened to me today that has never happened under my knowledge. I'm cd 12 and had eggwhite! A few days before I have had a lot of creamy cm! is it possible for the meds to do this??? I haven't been taking my bbt temp at the same time. I have to get better woth that. It's hard now that I'm not teaching. My face has been breaking out a bit and my boobs have been really sensitive and feel bigger!!!! I have no idea but this is good if I O early. I'm not 100% sure because I didn't bring any test with me on our trip :( I'm regretting that now haha! The only thing is my test is Tuesday sooooo. This will be an interesting next few days! 

So ICH did you ever take a digi??

How are the symptoms ladies???


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: As long as you are including BD in your romantic anniversary trip. I wouldn't worry so much about not temping and OPK. Enjoy yourselves. I'm not sure what side effects the meds cause but its sounding good for early O. Some meds to cause early O, though.

Awwww... I would so love this anniversary baby! :) :happydance: :happydance:

AFM: I'm miserable at the moment. I have a mouth sore on my bottom gum and my bottom gums are swollen. It is so painful. I have a dentist appt. scheduled for July 11. But, I've read the mouth sore will go away in 3-4 days. I sure hope so.


----------



## srrhc

I am so sorry about your mouth. That is so painful! I hope it goes away soon on it's own. I see you added me to your BFP wishes!! So sweet. Thank you! 

Well DH and I are going to enjoy our last night in Savanna :( wish we could stay longer. Check in with you ladies tomorrow!


----------



## lch28

srrhc glad you are having fun!! ewcm is a sign of ovulation, i had mine for 7 days before i got a + opk this cycle. i hope you enjoyed your trip!

leinz im sorry hun =[ that sounds awful i hope you feel better

well my first doctor appointment/scan is today!!!!


----------



## srrhc

How did you scan go today ICH? I am so excited for you! Leinz I can't believe 7 weeks and counting already!!!! Wow!

We got back from out trip and it was so much fun. I just had my first tutoring session and it was amazing too! Yay! Today I have had a lot of watery cm!!! I took an O test when I got home and it was negative. Maybe I'll O around the same time but just have cm earlier on than what I'm use to. I usually just have creamy for awhile and then 1 to 2 day of watery and then 1 day of ew...so as I said before this cycle is going to be interesting. It has been so far! :haha:

My med is still upsetting my stomach from time to time, but I'm trying to eat smaller amounts more often to keep food in my system and that seems to be helping. 

Leinz has your sore got any better? I sure hope so!


----------



## lch28

hey hun hope you feel better. scan showed nothing and im really upset =[ my doctor said according to my ov date its too early but im scared this isn't a viable pregnancy


----------



## srrhc

ICH: don't worry! You are pregnant. It is real early. Maybe it's still implanting and getting real snug in there. I bet in the next few weeks it will start to grow and you'll see it for sure on your next scan! :hugs:

I do feel pretty good today. I did forget to mention earlier about my blue veins. Every since i got prego in Feb. I have had them. They never fully went away, but they did lighten up a bit. They are sooooooooooooo dark today. I noticed it yesterday but didn't think anything of it. They are also darker in my hands??? I'm going to ask my doctor tomorrow if the meds have anthing to do with it because I can't find anything online. Everything says pregnancy symptoms which is true, but it's not possible for me to be pregnant yet so....

I'll update you on how my appointment and colop goes tomorrow.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: I'm sorry the scan showed nothing. But, I'm also sure it's because of later O. I wish there was a way I could reassure you. I hope your HCG levels will do the ease. Do you have to get another blood test, to see if they rise? :hugs:

srrhc: Yes, 7 weeks and counting!! Can hardly believe it! A little nervous for that scan... 8 days! I'm glad you had a wonderful trip... I was hoping you'd O and make your baby on that trip. Maybe you did? :happydance: That would explain the veins. Mine are that way now and on my leg I have vericose ones that buldge. When I was pg with DD, I was on my feet all day and they clotted... That was awful I had to wear medical hose my whole pregnancy. I also had to elevate my legs and not stand, sit or walk for long periods. I'm hoping it doesn't happen this time, as I'm a SAHM, but they have popped out again.

I hope your meds stop upsetting your stomach. It's really sounding like you're pg. Are these meds supposed to have so many side effects? 

Oh about the mouth sore, definitley feeling better... Thank goodness! :)

Please do update with your appt. and everything tomorrow! Everything will go great! :)


----------



## srrhc

Leinz: wow I am so sorry about your legs during pregnancy. I have to stand 90% of the day with my job too. I wonder if mine will be the same when I do become prego again. 

My appointment went really good. My doctor is amazing! When he starting looking at me cervix he goes WOW your cervix looks amazing! There is nothing visible to the eye that strikes concern BUT since he such a great doctor and want to make sure everything is 100% he went ahead with the biopsy. So it was painful, but Tylenol is helping. I can't bd for 5-7 days :( so after he left I just start sobbing in my husbands arms (see I'm not always strong ladies! haha). I guess I'm out for trying this cycle too. BUT I am going to stay positive and I feel almost 100% the results are going to come back good based on what he saw. He said he can't even really imagine why the pap came back abnormal since my cervix looked so good. ??? who knows. 

Well my only hope is that maybe I will O later now and still have a chance. Haha...usually I can't wait for O to come and now I want it to wait. 

Hope you ladies are doing good today.


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies, i should get my beta back tomorrow. hoping for a big number to put my mind at ease

srrhc i am sorry you got upset at the dr =[ but it is good everything looks great. i love my new dr too!! p.s. last time i was preg my veins started showing a lot and before i got my bfp they showed up again


----------



## srrhc

ICH I bet your betas are gonna look soooo good! I can't wait to hear about them!

Okay girls so what I expected has happened. Got home this evening and took an O test because I've notice slight cramps on my left side off and on today. Sure enough it was a BFP within second. I'm going to upload a picture. The last time hubby and I DTD was Sunday afternoon. My doctor was strict about no bd for 5-7 days so my hubby also says it's a no no because he doesn't want to hurt me or reopen the cut. If I ovulate tonight, tomorrow, or the Thursday do you think the sperm from Sunday has a chance? I have a lot of watery and EWCM on Sunday and Monday. Today not so much, but it's hard to tell from the colop...

But I am super excited to get a positive OPK on cd 14 instead of 21. BUT we will have to see what the temp does. I'm also worried that I can't rely on my temps this cycle since they have all been at different times sort of.


----------



## srrhc

So here it is girls. I'm going to take another one later tonight to see if it is even darker as mine tend to get very very dark right before.


----------



## srrhc

urg the pic isn't working! I'll try again soon!


----------



## lch28

try again hun i wanna see.. i am sad.. my progesterone level was only 10 at 11dpo and i feel that is low


----------



## srrhc




----------



## srrhc

Don't be sad ICH. I'm not sure what progestrone levels should be but I do know everyone is different. The important thing is that everything rises. Some peoples hormones will rise very slowly and still be healthy. Don't worry! Enjoy that you are pregnant! 

I still can't get the image to load :( I'm going to keep trying!


----------



## srrhc




----------



## lch28

thats def positive hun.. can you bd or no?


----------



## srrhc

No the doc said NO bd for 5-7 days :( 
I just took another one and it's even darker. I can just hope there are a few spermys in there. Please let there be! I hope I don't have to wait another cycle.


----------



## lch28

aww hun that stinks =[ i am sure next cycle will be it, when did you bd last?


----------



## srrhc

Thanks :) 
Sunday afternoon was the last time.


----------



## Leinzlove

It only takes one spermy! :happydance: It sucks that you can't BD, but I'm hoping you'll be surprised with your June BFP! :hugs: Happy 2ww! :)


----------



## srrhc

CD16 My temp went up even more. I'm pretty sure I ovulated either cd14 or cd15. My OPK was negative this morning too :) If I did O on the 14 or 15 day do you think there may be a chance? We bd on cd12????


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, definitley a chance hun! Sperm can live for 5 days! I like it! :) Happy 2ww! Let this one be the one... :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

I sure hope it is too :) Even with what I had to do this cycle I still have a good feeling about it :) How many more days until your scan?

ICH how are you doing? Anything new?


----------



## Leinzlove

5, but almost 4 now. Getting very very nervous. And hoping it's going to be totally different from March.

I'm glad you feel good about this cycle. I do to! :)


----------



## srrhc

It will be different than March! I bet this is a little boy! Can't wait for 4 more days! Monday right?


----------



## lch28

hello ladies
i am alright, i am upset about my progesterone but i have started supplements and i am hoping my little bean will stick.


----------



## srrhc

I know it will! The supplements are going to be great and your going to have the stickiest bean. Chin up! :hugs::flower:


----------



## lch28

=[ i know its just so hard for me to be positive.. its supposed to be like 15 to sustain a pregnancy and i know we caught it early on and loads of people have lower numbers then me and use supplements and stay pregnant but i am just scared to death.


----------



## srrhc

It is hard to stay positive sometimes. Feeling scared is normal too. We are here for you and will give you encouragement. I just know you've got a strong little bean in there and it's determined to grow.


----------



## stick4b

Praying for you!!


----------



## lch28

thanks honey.. today is my second day of the supplements... i am thinking of calling doc to request an earlier blood test, the one where my progesterone was only 10 was at 11dpo, i am 21 dpo and i am hoping it was only low because how early i was and has risen a great deal. i think i will continue the supplements through the weekend ( i am taking them either way till 12 weeks) but on monday i want to see if my level has risen since using it. i can't wait till june 25th my next appt to find out


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't blame you for wanting reassurance. I'd definitley call them and asked for it to be checked again. I feel really good that they caught it in time. And you haven't had any symptoms of low progesterone, so thats a plus. :hugs:

srrhc: Tuesday. I could've had it Monday, but I felt like It was to much like living March. I went in at 8w2d on Monday to see no HB. It would've been 8w2d Monday again. So, I made it Tuesday 8w3d. So, 4 days now... as its after midnight here. I'm trying to stay positive... But, I'm very nervous.


----------



## srrhc

ICH I don't blame you either. I think it's a good idea to call the doctor again. You'll feel much better having some reassurance. 

Leinz: I think I would do the same thing with scheduling an appointment around that time. Good idea. It's going to be so exciting for you to hear the heartbeat and see your little bean growing! Tuesday can't get here fast enough I bet.

AFM: 3dpo and my nipples have been super sensitive all day. It really started yesterday too. Other than that I feel pretty good. FF confirmed O on cd14. I can't believe I Oed that early. I never would have thought I would based on my past cycles. I guess this medicine is really doing it's job. I'm going to try super hard not to test too early. Maybe 11 or 12dpo. Y'all will have to help me :)


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies. called my dr, they said i can get an early blood if i like, but that i should not be concerned, that my level is really not that low at all and if i wasn't a high risk pregnancy they would not be putting me on progesterone, that i can most likely stop taking it if i want once i get my blood and levels are fine. doc said i may give myself unnecessary worry if i get a blood done today, that they would not have risen significantly yet. decided to wait till june 25th. he is very confident this is a viable pregnancy, my beta numbers look great to him =] i feel better.

leinz i can't wait for your scan!!

srrhc you def are not out this cycle, one of my friends on here only bd'd once a whole month, 3 days before chart confirmed OV, and she got a bfp!


----------



## srrhc

See ICH! I told you not to worry :). I'm so glad the doctor talked to you. At the same time though if you ever feel something is necessary be persistent! You know your body better tan anyone. I'm so happy about your little bean growing :) 

That is really good to know about your friend who got a BFP after only 1 bd! I don't know what it is but I feel good about this one. I could be wrong but I have a feeling that something will happen this time. I'm going to be super sad if it doesn't though. But we will just try again. 

Leinz I forgot to ask about your mouth sore. Did it go away on it's own?


----------



## lch28

thanks honey i really really love my new doctor. now i just have to wait for my first scan. i am nervous!! 10 days to go.. once i see a hb i will be so happy. i will cry i just know it. when i went to my first scan with sophia at 7 weeks, the tech said "heres your baby!" and i cried and my fiancee was just like.. "okay im really sorry but WHERE?!?!?" lol. aww even thinking about it makes me sad, i miss my baby girl so much. I am gonna tell her brothers and sisters all about her.


----------



## srrhc

You'll always remember each special moment with her. So sweet. Her siblings will lover hearing about her too! You will have tears of joy at your scan and remembering Sophia is so sweet. She is looking down on you know and proud of how strong you are. You'll always be her mommy.


----------



## lch28

aww that was so sweet of you =] thanks so much. 

so woo hoo for early ov!! what is that medicine? is it clomid? sorry i forgot!! your temps look great too! shooting way up!


----------



## srrhc

You are more than welcome ICH. My doctor said no clomid as I'm ovulating on my own. He started with metformin which is also used to help with PCOS. He didn't diagnose me with PCOS but said that the metformin will make my eggs much stronger so I'm guessing it worked and my egge released much sooner since it was stronger??? Haha! I'm happy about it because it means that I won't have to wait as long between cycles. Hopefully it will continue that way. BUT hopefully I'll get a BFP this time too. It does have some awful side effect though but if it works then it is more than worth it. He said I would continue taking thru the 1st trimester than I'd be able to stop. I'll also be taking citrone 8% progestrone when I do get a BFP. Thanks for commenting on my chart. I'm pretty happy with it too!


----------



## lch28

oh man. i hope you get a bfp too hun. the crinone is really annoying! lol. it forms these clumps and they stay inside you and you literally have to take your finger and clean it out!! i have taken bding off the table ! and fiancee is mad! lo;


----------



## Leinzlove

That was really sweet! I think thats wonderful that you will tell Sophia's brothers and sisters all about her. :) I cried reading what srrhc wrote... :hugs:

Mouth sore went away about 2 days after it arrived. Just for another to arrive and thats finally also went away. Its a good sign of my increasing bloodflow though. I'm very excited about my scan, but also nervous... I feel like I've had more symptoms this time around. But, it just sucks that I always felt pregnant with little dragon, also. I will feel so much better with reassurance on Tuesday.

Shhrc: Hun, I'm feeling so good about this month for you! :happydance: I hope you get pregnant this cycle and have nothing else to bother with in the ttc. But, at the same time... I'm happy that you'll have other options to get pregnant quick. I'm glad that you ovulate on your own. That is huge! :happydance: I also love that you brought O to CD14, more chances a year to get pregnant... However, you probably are already pregnant if O had not moved forward there would be no chance at all. A reason for that, I think so! :) How have you been feeling?


----------



## lch28

i cried too it was beautiful :hugs:

i cant wait for your scan pics!


----------



## srrhc

Leinz: oh man another mouth sore! You poor thing. Well at least it is a good sign for you like you said. It seems like when you're pregnant it's easier to deal with symptoms cause you know why it's happening :) 

FF moved my ov day to cd15 which is probably correct because I got my first +opk on cd14 and on cd15 was when I really felt the cramps on my left side. Fortunately it still says Sunday was a fertile day so...

My nipples are super itchy and sensitive again today. I'm soooo hoping this is a good sign. It's really hard to tell about my cm since I'm still getting some yucky fluid from the colpo, but most of that should all be out by Monday or Tuesday. It really hasn't been that bad though. Just a tiny bit of blood. So I guess I'm something like 3 or 4dpo. I think I may test next Sunday. DH will be out of town next weekend but he'll return Sunday night. Hopefully I'll be able to deliver good news. I hope I'm not getting my hopes up this time ladies. 

Can wait for Tuesday Leinz and ICH your next!


----------



## srrhc

I was thinking about editing the thread name to indicate your 2 BFP! Would you mind if I did so?


----------



## lch28

no of course honey thats okay. i hope your bfp comes really soon!! i have like no symptoms here


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't mind either. :) Thanks! I can't wait for yours! It stinks that FF moved O to CD15, but from my experience O comes the day after positive OPK.... Still hoping this month is the one for you! :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Yeah I'm thinking the same thing. cd14 or cd15...it's way better than cd21! I'll take it. I noticed some mild cramps or twinges (whatever you wanna call them) this evening. Not sure if it's something I ate or something else. 

ICH: no symptoms yet...I bet they are right around the corner haha! But you may be one of the lucky ones who has no symptoms at all. 

Gosh this cycle went by so fast but now it feels like slow motion! UGHHH the wait!


----------



## Leinzlove

I've never had a fast 2ww.... When will you test, hun?


----------



## srrhc

You are right the tww doesn't go by quick. I was thinking about testing next Sunday but I may try and wait as AF wouldn't be due until Wednesday or Thursday. I only have 1 test left too so that should help me wait haha...unless I buy more :blush:


----------



## lch28

haha i was supposed to wait ill 14dpo to test. tested at 7dpo.. silly me. got a bfn and was so sad


----------



## srrhc

Yeah that sounds like something I would do too. 
I know it's way to earlier for sympomts but I have a headache off and on today. Not a major one...dull. I'm also so tired (but that could be related to anything so...) Nipples are still too sensitive and sore to the touch. 

Less than two days ICH! Whoo hoo! :happydance:

ICH still feeling good?


----------



## lch28

i am okay.. next appt is in 7 days and i am a nervous wreck . your symptoms sound promising


----------



## srrhc

Wow one week till your next appointment. I can't wait to hear all the good news :) 

5/6dpo and I have felt some dull cramps today.


----------



## Leinzlove

srrhc: Your symptoms are sounding great! They are getting me very excited. Come on Sunday. I could never wait either... And even knowing it was to early. It still made me feel out.

Ich: Yay, one week! I hope your nerves settle down a bit. I'm sure if progesterone was a problem. You would've seen some spotting. :hugs:

AFM: TOMORROW! OMG! TOMORROW! I'm freaking out a bit! Can't believe I'm here again. Also trying to stay positive... Last night I saw a birthing unit hospital commercial. The mother was handed a newborn. I couldn't stop crying. I already love this baby so much.


----------



## srrhc

Awww it's amazing how you can become so attached so quickly. It's a love you can't explain. I'll be thinking about you all day tomorrow.


----------



## lch28

good luck leinz cant wait to hear about your scan


----------



## srrhc

Yes Leinz can't wait to hear! 

ICH almost 6 weeks whoo hoo!


----------



## lch28

=D i know!! i can't wait for this appointment. i feel like time is crawling by


----------



## Leinzlove

It sure does... I can't wait to meet my baby! 

Can't wait for you to test! Can't wait for Ich's appt.! Can't wait for nothing!


----------



## srrhc

Awww we are a bunch of anxious ladies. 

So I worked at the Y tonight and we had so many babies. I had to hold a few because they were fussy. I just loved holding them in my arms. Babies are so sweet :) Can't wait to hold my own one day.


----------



## Leinzlove

That day is getting closer, hun! :) Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## srrhc

I know it will be here soon. The first few days I have very sensitive/sore nipples. They stopped being sore today :( Not sure if that's a bad sign or not. I had some headaches and runny nose and short bit of fatigue.

Today I just had some mild/dull cramps earlier in the day. I know it's still way to early to be discouraged so I'm trying to still stay positive :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitley stay positive. I had no symptoms with this pregnancy in the 2ww. Except for the day before my BFP. I kept smelling things that weren't there. Weird.

It's gonna happen for you girl! :)


----------



## srrhc

Thanks! I'm actually having a few dull cramps as we speak! Oh yeah one more weird thing. My legs have been breaking out the past 3-4 days???? SO weird. i have never broke out there. I'm using anything new so I know it can't be allergic???? I'm going to stay positive :) Some people never have symptoms till late on so...


----------



## Leinzlove

Yes, stay positive. It's exciting... Theres a good chance you may be pregnant. I hope so... :)


----------



## srrhc

I meant to say I'm NOT using anything new! HaHA

If I was prego this time I would be so happy. I would cry so much because I'd be so happy. I keep walking into our two extra bedrooms upstairs that are empty. We decided not to put anything in them because we are going to wait for out babies. Each time I walk in I imagine holding my baby. The feeling has been positive this week. I just know it will happen.


----------



## Leinzlove

That is so sweet! I hope you fill those rooms, super fast! :happydance: I hope its this month also. :) I on the other hand, will have to move eventually as my house is just a two bedroom. HAHA! Would work for awhile...


----------



## srrhc

haha! yep you'll soon need more room especially with the LO starting to walk!

We have a 4 bedroom cause we eventually want 3 :) but right now I'll just be so thankful if we are blessed with 1 :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Our house does have huge rooms though. And we are thinking about buying DH's grandmothers 5 bedroom house. (She passed in April at 91.) We have to wait though until the kids get her estate settled which can take 8 months to a year.

I love it! It's in the beautiful country and less than a mile from Dh's family cemetary. So, it'd be awesome to keep it in the family. And we also plan on 3 children... So, 5 bedrooms would be more than perfect.

DH and I were married 6 years before we started our family. We wanted more financial security. And also I was the oldest of 10 children and needed a break from mother hen. When we did have kids... we were good and ready for family life.

My birthday is next Wednesday... I'll be my last 20 something! And DH will be 33 in December.


----------



## srrhc

Wow 91! That's amazing! Houses out in the country are always so charming. 

Your birthday is one week away. Happy early birthday! My birthday is in August and I can't believe I'll be 27! It seems like yesterday I was turning 21! 

I keep feeling little cramps today. I hope that's a good sign. About 4 or 5 mores days until I'll test :haha:


----------



## srrhc

Definately had more cramps today but they were mild and dull more like a pull? I have also had itch boobs. 

I looked back on my Feb. chart where I became pregnant and I had cramps starting 7dpo and they continued. I hope so much this is a good sign. [-o&lt;

Leinz I love your new picture! You can definately see that little girl/boy!


----------



## Leinzlove

Cramping is an excellent sign. Had them a lot with DD and Lil Dragon in the 2ww. Not so much with this one... until the 7th or 8th week and now. My uterus should be the size of a grapefruit now. But, I really haven't... gained weight and my clothes aren't tight yet. I'm always hungry and MS comes if I don't eat frequent small meals.

Thanks about the picture. Took me forever to learn how to do Stills, and find free software to reformat the file. But, it was worth it. :)

4 days until testing! How exciting! I had DD at 27. :)


----------



## lch28

hey ladies did not log on yesterday.

srrhc it sounds like really great symptoms this month! i had cramping just like you are describing before i got my bfp!! fx for you!!

leinz i love your new pic also!! Sophia's stone came on Tuesday, I put a pic of it on my avatar.

Well i am a little emotional lately. My due date with Sophia is on Sunday, June 24th. It is going to be a hard day =[

can't wait for my scan on june 25th!! praying to hear a hb and get a great progesterone level back


----------



## srrhc

Aww ICH I am so sorry for not noticing Sophia's stone. It is beautiful. I am so sorry you are sad :( I can't imagine how hard it will be. But just think the next day you'll be seeing your little munchkin and I so hope you hear the heartbeat too. I know that would just make your day! I'm like you were too though, I hope I can get pregnant before what would have been my due date. 

Both of you are giving me hope for this cycle. I still have the cramps today. Also a little gassy (TMI sorry) :blush:
My boobs are about the same, but I noticed on my February chart that my boobs didn't start to get sore until later on in the pregnancy so hopefully that is a good sign too. I have been a little more irritably today which is NOT me at all. :nope: 

My DH keeps saying you are pregnant and I hope he is right and I'm not letting him down this cycle. 

Leinz almost 10 weeks OH MY GOsh!!!!
ICH 6 weeks!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ich28: I'm so sorry about June 24th coming up. :hugs: I love the stone soooo much! And I look forward to hearing all about Monday and how well it goes.

srrhc: Yay, getting close to testing! It's a good sign that hubby says this is your month. Hubby said so both times I was indeed pg. :) Sounds very good. My boobs have been sore since BFP! :) I know... 10 weeks, feels funny to jump ahead. But, can't go by two due dates... confusing.


----------



## lch28

thanks srrhc =D i just wish monday would come already.. i am so nervous something is wrong i don't know why.. =[ it is a very good sign that hubby says you are pregnant! i agree with leinz! with sophia and this pregnancy my fiancee knew right from the start!


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: What is your angels EDD? Mine was October 6. Before my Dr. gave me a EDD and I estimated it on O...Etc. My day of viability was my angels EDD.

I'm sure hun... That you will be expecting your rainbow by then. 

Are you getting excited about testing soon?


----------



## srrhc

ICH I bet you are so ready for Monday. And I hope that you will feel reassured after your visit. 

The EDD for my angel was November 13th. I feel positive that I will be pregnant with my rainbow baby by then. I sure hope so because that seems like such a long way away. 

I'm feeling nervous about testing. I've had pulling/cramps since 7dpo. I had a little fatigue yesterday and slight dizziness. I have some skin breakout too. But that's it. I hate to say it but as positive as I was feeling before now I feel like I'm out. I know it's still way to early but...

I'm going to hold out on testing as long as possible.


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't know why I was thinking you were later than 7dpo. Yes, it's to early to feel out. This month is the one... I just feel it! :) :) :) x


----------



## srrhc

Thanks Leinz tomorrow is 10dpo and I originally said I'd test Sunday (11dpo). I may hold out if I can haha! I think if it was neg on sunday that I would end up depressed.


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhhh... well I didn't get the word since. HAHA! It had me thinking you were only 7dpo and that had me all confused. I couldn't wait either. Remember, though the average BFP comes at 12dpo. :hugs:

I won't be around tomorrow... I am going out of town to visit my brothers grave. And to also attend my little sisters graduation party. :) I hope to hear of your BFP as soon as I get back.


----------



## srrhc

Hope you enjoy your trip and sister's graduation party. That is very sweet you visiting your brother. That must be hard. 

It's getting harder not to test. I still have the weird cramps (pulling and pressure) nothing like AF. So lets see...they started the night of 6dpo and I'm 10dpo now so I've had them for 4 days straight. My boos feel tight today and they feel bigger to me but that could be in my head. The blue veins in my bbs are darker today too. I worked an extra shift this morning at the Y and I was so fatigued the whole time. I could barely keep up with the kids. On another note I held a 10 month old baby to give her her bottle in the rockerchair and just feel in love. The last time I did that was with my nephew who is now almost 12. I mean I hold babies all the time, but she was almost falling asleep in my arms. I keep thinking this will be me soon holding my own baby. I just know I'm meant to be a mom. No matter how long it takes or how hard it is or how much money it cost...I will be a mom one day. 
So anyway now that I shared my story! HAHA! I made myself eat breakfast because of my meds but I was no where near hungry, but once lunch came I was ready to tear through a wall to get some food! Haha! 

Right now I'm optimistic about testing. I just know though that I won't be as strong as I was last month when I got a negative. I will definitely cry if I get a BFN this time. But I shouldn't because I already knew it would be a far chance since we didn't get to BD as much. Ughhh I need to stop rambling. It's all in God's hands now so I'm going to try and relax. I am going to buy some test either tonight or tomorrow as I thought I had some left BUT I only have OPKs.

Now I'm off to pick up my parent's dog because they are on a cruise!!! I'm so happy for them but man do I wish I was on a cruise right now! haha that would definitely take my mind off testing. So I'm going to be soooo busy with Smokey and Piper this weekend. Keep in mind Smokey can't stand Piper cause she is still a puppy. DH is out of town with baseball and won't be back until Sunday night. Ohhhhhh give me the patience please Lord! :haha:


----------



## srrhc

10dpo
I caved in and tested.:dohh:
Wish I hadn't as it was a BFN. I cried pretty bad. 
I should have prepared myself better. I guess the symptoms were just getting to me, but obviously they have nothing to do with pregnancy. So now I'm wondering why in the world I have had cramps for the past 4 days when AF isn't due until Thursday????
Guess I'll be on to the next cycle. Hopefully I'll O earlier again like I did this time so it won't be that long of a wait. 
I'll be clinging to good news and updates from you too ladies :)


----------



## lch28

aww honey it is still early.. you are not out till the witch shows.. remember.. you can implant from 5-12dpo. so the egg could still be traveling. i am sorry your sad =[ =[


----------



## srrhc

Whoa! What a day I have had already! My puppy is super sick and woke me up at 4:00am and I have been busy cleaning all morning. Poor thing she can't help it but without hubby here this is difficult. And smokey is upset about it all too. Well at least it took my mine off testing for a while right. My SIL's bf came over to help me thank goodness. He is the sweetest little guy. Not feeling too much symptom wise. Had the same ole cramps this morning. I sure wish I knew why I have had them for so long. Hope you ladies are enjoying your weekend! :hugs:


----------



## lch28

oh honey =[ so sorry you are having a rough morning.. i had those cramps also.. fx that you implanted late and the witch never shows.. if not next month is ur month!


----------



## srrhc

I can't believe your already almost six and a half weeks! Wow!!! Not too much longer till you doc visit. Yes your right if I don't get my :bfp:Then next month for sure :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: That flashing BFP got me all excited. My heart was dancing. I thought that was your update. Pooooo! Anyways, not all hope is lost for this cycle. I'm still holding out hope that this is the one. :)

There really is nothing like holding a sleepy, sleeping baby! :) I'm glad you won't give up! It really is worth everything... Even your tears over the BFN. I was only TTC for 5 months when I concieved Dragon... But, every month I cried. I hope it happens for you soon, hun!

I'd also love to be on a cruise! :) :) :)


----------



## srrhc

Did you have fun on your trip?


----------



## Leinzlove

I sure did! It was fun... I love being pregnant. But, it called for many stops for the loo and... I was exhausted. Found it hard to pay attention to conversations. I look forward to the second tri. My brothers getting married August 18... I should feel good for that! :)


----------



## srrhc

Awww that's one day before my BDAY! I love wedddings. They are so much fun. Yes fatigue was a huge thing for me and I was only 6 weeks so I cant imagine how bad it must be at 10weeks! And the potty breaks! Oh much fun haha! Glad you had a great trip. DH will be here in about 30 mins. I can't wait!!! I miss him so much!


----------



## Leinzlove

Awww... My DH is on his way home also. We are sticking around but nevertheless... he's on vacation until next Monday. 

I look forward to taking DD swimming, feeding the ducks, and to the toddler playground as a family. :) Just taking it easy this year!


----------



## srrhc

That sounds like a lot of fun. How is the walking coming along with LO?


----------



## Leinzlove

LO only wants to walk for Daddy & Mommy! She is coming along, but all shy about it. :)


----------



## srrhc

That is just too cute. She already knows how to impress her parents :winkwink:


----------



## lch28

hi ladies, got my scan today. i cried!!

my little bean =]
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## srrhc

Asses how beautiful and exciting!! Don't you feel better now? That is just so wonderful! :hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Tomorrow for me will be a good indicator if AF is going to come. My temp usually starts to drop around 12 or 13 dpo. It actually went up just a little today (12dpo) but I don't have any symptoms. My boobs are a little itchy and sensitive but that could be AF getting ready to knock on my door haha! 

On another note dh and I did our first do it yourself project with no help on our house! We changed all the knobs in our kitchen. Small I know, but we felt so proud of ourself that we had no help at all!!! We have put a lot of work into our kitchen since moving in and I can truly say it is so close to our dream kitchen. Next is a bigger table! Hope everyone enjoys their day. :flower:


----------



## lch28

thanks honey. i feel loads better =] dr's equipment is really old so we could not hear the hb or see how many beats per min but we saw it flickering away!! next appointment is july 26th (2 days before my bday) ill be 10 weeks and they said hopefully the doppler will work then. then on august 3rd i have my 11/12 week ultrasound!


----------



## lch28

your chart looks good, i really hope the witch doesn't show but if she does i bet next month will be yours!! that is so great you and dh did a diy project! i love those. me and my fiancee re did our entire apartment lol!! it was lots of fun!


----------



## CherylC3

lch28 said:


> hi ladies, got my scan today. i cried!!
> 
> my little bean =]

Ich so so happy for u Hun :happydance: hope my scan is as good as urs.. How's ur symtoms?x
Did they say ur dates matched?xx


----------



## lch28

i am one day behind.. i knew what day i o'd but guess the egg got fertilised day after that lol.. went from 6w4d to 6w3d. tbh i don't have many symptoms but the occasional fatigue and some nausea.. and my appetite went up hun


----------



## srrhc

lch28 said:


> your chart looks good, i really hope the witch doesn't show but if she does i bet next month will be yours!! that is so great you and dh did a diy project! i love those. me and my fiancee re did our entire apartment lol!! it was lots of fun!

Thanks ich. I think my chart looks pretty good too haha. It is a lot different from any of my past cycles ( due to meds I believe). I have prepared myself for AF and if she comes I am so ready for July! I'll be able to bd as much as I want :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I hope you see no temp drop and are merely minutes away from your BFP, shhrc! 

Ich28: So, glad to hear your scan went perfect! :) My Dr. also has crappy ultrasound equipment. But, it works and the hb is the main thing. :) I hope you feel better now! Yay for seeing your little bean! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Well ladies I had a major temp drop this morning so I expect AF tomorrow or Thursday. It's okay though July will be my month :) 
Also if I do get pregnant in July then the due date would be some time in April which would make it perfect for school. I could take the rest of the year off and then have the summer with baby. So hopefully that is what God has planned :) 
On another note my puppy got sick again and we think it is free stress with smokey. I don't think they can be together anymore :(. Thankful DH was here this time so it was much easier to deal with! 
Hope you ladies enjoy your day. Do any of you have any new symptoms beside the fatigue haha!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh, hun... Hope July is the month! :hugs: Sounds, like that would work out so perfectly with your schedule! 

Todays my birthday! :) DH is on vacation, so I've been busy spending time with my little family.


----------



## srrhc

Happy birthday leinz! Hope you enjoy time with your little family. Sounds so cute. 

My temp went back up this morning. Not sure what that means. The only thing I can think of was yesterday my sleep was disturbed son maybe that was why it was so low? I guess I will know tomorrow for sure. 

I got a headache last night and I still have it today. Very crampy too. Very AF like.


----------



## srrhc

AF arrived today right on time. I have felt so sick :cry: very very crampy and backache :( and a terrible headache. Oh well. Gotta get thru it. Hopefully tomorrow will not be as bad. Hope you ladies had a wonderful day!


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: I'm so sorry to hear this! :hugs: May July be the month! :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Dropping in! Hoping you are having the time of your life, Srrhc! :) So, Just a week until O! Sending you lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust:!

This is the month! Time to get ready to pounce on DH. :) Hope you had a nice 4th. :)


----------



## srrhc

Thanks Leinz. We had. Great 4th! How was yours? Definitely ready to o soon haha. Having fun practicing for it though! Hope July is my month too. I will be sure to update when I arrives. How is pregnant life treating you? You will soon. E entering the 2nd tri!


----------



## Leinzlove

I can't believe the 2nd tri is almost here! :) Everyone says different things, but I'm celebrating 13+3, plus I have a Dr. appt the day before. No more Ultrasounds until the gender, but the sweet sound of the HB works for me. I've tried my doppler but can't pick it up yet. I've gave up for a few days because it was causing me to worry, when it shouldn't.

The 4th was great! Didn't do much and the fireworks were hectic as the rain started and everyone was running to get out...

I'm so excited for you... Come on O! I just know this month is it! :) A proper cycle TTC... Can't wait for the SS. I've found that BD, is the most important factor TTC! :)


----------



## srrhc

What is going on with my chart???? I have never had one like this! The only thing that I can think of is that I had a fever yesterday and still feel a little ill today. &#128542;


----------



## lch28

hello just dropping in.. i lost our thread! lol... srrhc i hope this is your month honey and that you enjoyed your 4th


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: Thats crazy about your chart. I thought the same thing when I looked at it yesterday. Actually looks like O! Do you have EWCM? If it rises again... Fertility Friend is going to give you your crosshairs CD11. No positive OPK, though. Do you usually get positive OPKs prior to O? So strange... Oh girl I got everything crossed for your BFP! I want you pregnant right now! :brat: :brat: :brat: :brat: :brat: :brat: :brat: :brat: :brat:


----------



## srrhc

Thanks girls. I really appreciate your support. I was thinking the same thing about o too. I usually do get a positive before I but since I started the new med my surge is shorter so I could have possibly missed of. I wasn't expecting to o until cd15. I have had watery cf which I have more often than EW. I usually just get EW for a day or less. So I guess it is the waiting game and continue to bd. I want so bad to join you ladies on the prego train. I told DH if this doesn't work this month then we will try a few more times with this med then go back to the doc if nothing. Hope you both are enjoying pregnancy&#128522;


----------



## lch28

srrhc fingers are so crossed for you honey. looks like you o'd to me too . bd a lot to be safe. have you thought of doing anything to increase ewcm?? i used soft cups and got my bfp..


----------



## Leinzlove

I still wouldn't be positive that this is O, hun. Maybe a mucked temp? Another thing you could do is look up the medicine you are taking. There may be other women sharing thier experiences with it. This may help you to know... maybe it messes with your temps?

I want you on the preggo train, also! You will get there! :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Hmmm what are softcups haha sorry! I get a lot of watery cm which I have heard is almost as good as EW. What could I do to increase EW?


----------



## srrhc

Leinzlove said:


> I still wouldn't be positive that this is O, hun. Maybe a mucked temp? Another thing you could do is look up the medicine you are taking. There may be other women sharing thier experiences with it. This may help you to know... maybe it messes with your temps?
> 
> I want you on the preggo train, also! You will get there! :hugs:

Yeah I doubt I oed because I always feel cramping on my left side when I ovulate and I haven't felt anything except a dull cramp there today. So like you said I am think the extremely high temp today was because of my fever I had the day before. I will def need support on the next week or so especially if o doesn't show. My mom did send me a sweet text today that brightened my spirits. It was like perfect timing. &#128522;


----------



## Leinzlove

I agree. Fever can do it... Actually almost anything can. I'm so excited about you! I just feel like you are going to be pregnant now! :happydance: It's hard to not feel good about you, when you do everything right! Ovulation will get here... hopefully now. I'm glad your Mom sent you a messgae to brighten your day. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Thanks Leinz that was very sweet of you &#128522;


----------



## srrhc

Wow well this is funny. Just went to the bathroom and had a load of EW! Haha. That makes me feel much better. Hopefully opk will turn positive tomorrow or the next day. I will update. &#128522;


----------



## Leinzlove

Tee-hee! O is coming girl! It is that time! :) You aren't far from your BFP! I can't wait!! :)


----------



## lch28

yay!! soft cups are these things they cell at cvs and stuff near the tampons. they are meant for periods but you can insert them right after bding to keep the spermies pooled by the cervix. they look kinda like a diva cup. they are only like 10 dollars. i used them and a bit of pre seed


----------



## srrhc

Thanks ICH I will have to try those out. Temp dove back down again today! HAHA I don't know what else to do except laugh. I have felt cramps on my left side and had more EW today but still no positive OPK soooo... This time last cycle I had a positive OPK already. Oh well...


----------



## Leinzlove

Don't give up hun! O'll come. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

OPK was an almost positive today. I'm still struggling with this cold! Probably explains why O is taking a little longer to get here too. I am guessing I will get a positive by tomorrow or Saturday at the latest based off how the test looked today. If I'm lucky maybe even tonight haha!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! So, O is here! Even with the almost positive OPK! It's fertile time. I actually concieved with a cold... 

This is it! This is the month! Time for spermy to get the eggy. Hope you have plenty of time to set aside for BD!!! :)


----------



## srrhc

Aww Leinz you are so sweet. I sure hope o is here. We are bding anyway just to be safe. That is so funny that you conceived with a cold. Maybe I will be that lucky too!


----------



## Leinzlove

I sure did, hun! I remember walking around thinking. How could this be the month, with feeling miserable? It wasn't easy to keep BD, but when you want baby, you keep going. :)

Can't wait to hear your next update... about the positive OPK! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Thanks again Leinz. You are right it was hard to bd last night with feeling sickish but you gotta do it. Opk was lighter this morning so who knows. Had lunch with a dear friend of mine who has a baby now after being married for 6 years and a mc. She was never ttc but was not preventing either. My other friend that is now pregnant after a loss also just tried without putting forth effort of charting etc. makes me wonder if I should just try without trying so hard?


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats a choice up to you. I couldn't not TTC after I started because I wanted to know when O was and when to expect BFP or AF. I went crazy with not knowing, thinking AF was late and it wasn't. ETC.


----------



## srrhc

Just wanted to give a quick update. Finally got my positive opk today and my temps are looking more normal haha. I guess the wacky temps must have been from my illness and then it delayed o a little. But better late than never. I told hubby we have to keep the bding alive and he was happy haha!


----------



## lch28

yay for positive opk!! sorry i haven't posted =[ ive been so busy with work. only post like once or twice a day now. this will be your month ! :thumbup:


----------



## srrhc

Aww thanks ich I sure hope so. It would be so nice to see a bfp this month


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for O! NO! This is the month! YOU ARE PREGNANT! :brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## srrhc

Yay 3dpo today. Here we go again tww! Haha.


----------



## Leinzlove

Woo-hoo! This 2ww is the one! Can't wait to hear your SS. :) How do you feel about this cycle?


----------



## srrhc

Haha oh yes the ss! I am not sure how I feel this time. I have a huge desire for it to be the one. I will be sad if it isn't but of coarse I will be ready to jump back and try again.


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't miss the 2ww. However, it should be a fun time... You could be pregnant, all your work is done... Etc. But, its always so dramatic and seems like time goes so slow. Your temps are looking nice... Lets keep them above the coverline with a dip for implantation. :) :) :) Let this month be the one.


----------



## srrhc

So true. I don't even know how I would react if I got a bfp. I feel like it has been so long since I have seen one. The last time I got a bfp I never got a dip. I had a triphasic shift but you never know haha. Each time could be different. I am very glad I have a busy tww sheduled. Tomorrow I will be getting everything ready for the trip and then we leave Friday morning. From there we will be busy everyday until we return the following Saturday. I am going to try very hard not to test early. I hate wasting so much money on test haha! Maybe by the 30th or 31st I will test.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds like a good plan. It'll be good to keep busy. I was always trying that... I did make some mistakes with planning things during the next period before O. That cycle I ended up PG with Little Dragon and traveled sick at 6 weeks.

I think thats great a triphasic chart. I don't have much experience charting my own cycles. I lasted one cycle December where I mucked my temps bad... thought I had already O'd and then got EWCM and went back at the BD... After that I decided to use Opks to tell me when I'd O for testing and when to expect AF, but just BD as many days as I could between CD10-CD20, and once before CD10 to rid of slow swimmers. We ended up BDing 10-14 times a cycle. 

We didn't worry about time frame, position, holding legs in the air, lube, saliva etc. Worked for me. I haven't stopped taking prenatals since I got pregnant with DD in 2010. Before I got pregnant with her I took regular womens one a day. So, I just started buying prenatals instead. I added B6 cycle I fell pregnant with Snowbaby because I had a short LP cycle of MMC (Before I had AF). Also, I read about it and read about its many benefits for earlier O. I also liked that its pretty much extra leafy green veggies and has many benefits during pregnancy. I started taking fish oil when I got my BFP to help baby with brain development. Me and my supplements. :)

I will continue prenatals until I'm done planning on children. And I've been thinking of adding a B-complex after Snowbaby is born.

DD was first cycle we decided no protection. Little Dragon took 5 cycles and Snowbaby came about 1st cycle after MMC. (Had one AF)

Testing does cost alot. I found IC's I liked Wondfo ($5 for 20)... and I backed them up with IC midstreams ($1 test). I kept Digi's with Conception indicator for when AF was due after I had positive IC's. They worked well for me... Positive at 8-10dpo. And I didn't spend alot testing and DH was happy. 

I can't wait for you to test! This month is the one! :happydance: I wrote you a book of ramble. HAHA! :)


----------



## srrhc

I appreciate your book of ramble haha! I like all of your vitamin choices. I have been taking prenatals for about a year now haha. I love the ic too. I use those for ovulation too because I go through a ton of those. About 3 a day during fertile time haha! I never wanna miss it. 

Sorry you had to travel sick at 6 weeks. That must have been so I pleasant. 

Well I will definitely check in a few times while I am on my trip and for sure to see how your gender reveal goes on the 26th!!!


----------



## lch28

yay two week wait!! i hope this is your month hun.. chart is looking good.


----------



## srrhc

Thanks ich can't believe you are already almost 10 weeks! Yay!


----------



## Leinzlove

Srrhc: Haha! The travel at 6 weeks wouldn't have been so bad. If I wasn't trying to keep Lil Dragon a secret. It was also just Chloe and I and I had to pull over a lot to throw up. So, hard to visit family like that. Haha! And ofcourse, it ended in MMC. :cry:

Yeah, I did IC Wondflo's for OPK. Worked well for me. :) And I also went a little mad with it... haha.

I'm glad you will be stopping in. Have a wonderful trip. 6 days! Also... can't wait for you to test! This month is the one... :) Any symptoms??

Ich: I can't wait until you take the gender prediction test! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

!! yay 10 weeks. i don't know if im gonna take it lol. i think it would be more special to wait for the u/s


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay for 10 weeks! :happydance: It's so hard to wait Ich28. :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

So far the trip is great. It is really late and I should be snoozing but we had so much fun with friends tonight that I am all hyped up. I had a ton of creamy thick white cm today. I am having a hard time remembering what it was like back in feb when I became pregnant so.... Anywho the wedding is tomorrow and I am such a sucker for weddings! I could spend every weekend enjoying a good wedding and reception!!!! Dancing is my thing and I plan on indulging. 

It was great to see many of my hubby's dear friends who have now become like family to me. The only bad thing is I have put on about 15 pounds since our wedding and I am always worried that they are going to notice. I am working hard to take it off the healthy way which takes longer. Patience is such an virtue ladies. One we know all too well.

Soooo now that I am rambling.... Excited for wedding tomorrow and I have decide to enjoy myself instead of being paranoid that I "might" be pregnant. I plan to enjoy a lovely glass of wine and dance my behind off. If it is God's plan for me to fall pregnant then I still will. Wish you all a great Saturday. I prolly won't get on until sunday. 

Ps. As far as symptoms I have had cramps and the extra cm. also gassy and runny nose (I feel like I always get a runny nose each 
Month though!!!). Again I refuse to ss this time so I am only reporting legit things haha!!! 

Thanks for listening ladies!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm feeling very good about you this month! :happydance: Your chart is looking very nice! :happydance: 

Have fun at the Wedding... I also enjoy them tremendously. :) I'd have the wine also... unless you experience that it tastes funny. Which has happened to me in a successful 2ww. :happydance: Have a lovely time! Just endulge and enjoy! You deserve it! 

I look forward to my brothers wedding next month!


----------



## lch28

hope you had fun at the wedding honey.. how are you feeling any new symptoms ?


----------



## srrhc

9dpo

The wedding was sooo amazing. They spared no expense and I danced my booty off. Our road trip has been so much fun and I haven't posted the last few days. Me and hubby toured the university of Michigan today and went into the locker rooms and on the field. Hubby got goosebumps haha! Chicago was amazing too. Pizza was unreal! 

As far as symptoms I have been so busy I haven't even paid much attention. Nothing really that seems not normal. 

I have had the runny nose but I feel like I get that a lot. I had dry mouth the other day and when I brushed my teeth this morning my gums were bleeding. I have felt some cramps today. I think it is too early for AF cramps but???? Hope you ladies are doing good.


----------



## Leinzlove

9 dpo! Yay! :happydance: Won't be long before you update with your BFP! I sure hope your temp drop was from drinking or implantation. You are probably to busy to notice symptoms even if you had them.

The wedding sounded wonderful. Sparing no expense and dancing your booty off. Sounds so fun! :)

I've been to Chicago twice. Absolutley love it there! And the Pizza is amazing, definitley different then what we have here. New York's is good also. I'm so into food. I even dream about it.


----------



## lch28

aww hun sounds like you had a blast!!!!!! never been to chicago lol.. omg the best pizza i ever had is in Brooklyn NY. aahhh.. dammit. i wish i never thought of that. i am gonna be craving it forever now lol


----------



## srrhc

Haha you too are so funny with your food cravings! My temp went back up today. Feels dull cramps but I think I had that last month too so I am not gonna get my hopes up. We get home late Saturday evening so I prolly won't test until Sunday. I am afraid that I danced too rough and did too much drinking ladies. Prolly not the best during the tww. 

I have never tried real NY style pizza so I can't say which I like better but right now I am putting my money on Chicago haha! Everyone in Chicago was running and biking. They were in such great shape. Makes me wanna get my butt back in shape. Haha! 

Leinz gender scan in one day right. Ich when do you have another scan?


----------



## srrhc

Sory ladies I wanted to clarify that I drank the night before wedding and night of wedding. Cd 5 and 6. I have had anything after that so....


----------



## Leinzlove

Temps still looking good! All above the coverline. :) I hope this month is it! Hahaha about which is better... I can't decide Chicago or New York. They are both excellent and what I wouldn't give for a piece right now. :happydance:

Yes, we find out tomorrow. I'm very anxious. I still think team :blue:! We will see. :)

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/311583_323193271106855_1583106596_n.jpg


----------



## srrhc

Thank you for that wonderful inspirational post! We will know in a few days. I will be very nervous to test haha. I can't wait to see what your scan reveals.


----------



## srrhc

Hope you can see it ladies. I am in total SHOCK! It turned positive so fast and you can't tell from the picture (it is darker in person of course). None of my test in Feb. turned that fast or were that dark. I pray that it a good sign. I feel so blessed by God. Thank you ladies for supporting me through ttc again!


----------



## Leinzlove

OMG! Wheres the 3 in the title?? You are pregnant! OMG! I am soooo happy! I'm crying with joy! So wonderful!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations!!

I can see it plain as day! Woooo-hoooo!!


----------



## srrhc

Awwwww you are so sweet and always have been! Hahaha I guess you are right I will need to change that to a three haha! 

I just took my first progesterone gel. It felt weird to do it since I have never done it before. I hope I did it right. I am eager to call the doctor on Monday. 

Thank you for being happy for me! My BFF is 14 weeks so our babies would just be 10 weeks apart. I pray God lets this be a sticky bean. &#128522;


----------



## Leinzlove

One day at a time, hun! It's going to be a hard, but everythings going to be ok! This is so exciting!! Woohoo! :)


----------



## srrhc

I just wanted to put this picture on here to see if you could see a difference between the one I took on Saturday. It looks a lot darker to me. :) I took this one today :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Absolultey SWEEEEET! Can't wait for ICH to get back here and see your awesome news! Lovely progression! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


yay yayy im soo happy for you honey!!!! H&H 9 months!! yes yes yes!! i could dance lol


----------



## Leinzlove

There you are girl! ICH, I've missed you! How are you doing? 4 days until SCAN! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

hey!! i missed you too!! i have been at our friends lake house all weekend for my birthday!! OMG. i can't wait for my scan.. !! i missed BnB so much!!


----------



## srrhc

Yay ich! Glad you're back! And now we are all pregnant together! So happy!


----------



## lch28

i am so happy for you!!!!!!! i knew it would happen


----------



## Leinzlove

Ready for the title update! :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Haha I keep forgetting!!


----------



## Leinzlove

That was super FAST! :happydance: :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## armymama2012

Can I join? We have been trying for baby #3 since November 2011. Got pregnant in January but MC in late March. I am now on cd 8 with cycles getting longer month by month.


----------



## srrhc

You sure can hun! Sendin baby dust your way. Keep us updated. When do you usually o?


----------



## lch28

welcome!!! :dust:dust:


----------



## armymama2012

I usually dont O until late in the cycle but last month my body tried to ovulate at cd 13 but it failed. Hoping it does the same this cycle but works so my cycle will be shorter. Going to get a referral for an OB/GYN next week. Probably wont test until 8/30.


----------



## srrhc

Good luck! 

So you are going to be seeing a new doctor? I hope help you the way you want them too. I am so happy with my new doc. I have said it several times on here before but it is so important to have a good doc that has your best interest at heart. It will make everything else so much easier. 

Can't wait to here how your appointment goes


----------



## Leinzlove

armymama2012 said:


> I usually dont O until late in the cycle but last month my body tried to ovulate at cd 13 but it failed. Hoping it does the same this cycle but works so my cycle will be shorter. Going to get a referral for an OB/GYN next week. Probably wont test until 8/30.

How late are you ovulating? I fell pg with a CD21 ovulation after my MMC in March. Its normal for your body to gear up to O, and then stop and do so again later. It can be do to many of reasons and none that you can control. How is your LP? The phase between O and AF's arrival. You may want to look into taking B6. It could bring on earlier O, safe during pregnancy and be found in green leafy veggies. You should look into it. Don't take my word for it. I'm still taking it now.

I hope you get pregnant SUPER FAST! :brat::brat::brat::brat:


----------



## srrhc

That is great advice Leinz. 

Hope you get a bfp soon too!!


----------



## armymama2012

Leinzlove said:


> armymama2012 said:
> 
> 
> I usually dont O until late in the cycle but last month my body tried to ovulate at cd 13 but it failed. Hoping it does the same this cycle but works so my cycle will be shorter. Going to get a referral for an OB/GYN next week. Probably wont test until 8/30.
> 
> How late are you ovulating? I fell pg with a CD21 ovulation after my MMC in March. Its normal for your body to gear up to O, and then stop and do so again later. It can be do to many of reasons and none that you can control. How is your LP? The phase between O and AF's arrival. You may want to look into taking B6. It could bring on earlier O, safe during pregnancy and be found in green leafy veggies. You should look into it. Don't take my word for it. I'm still taking it now.
> 
> I hope you get pregnant SUPER FAST! :brat::brat::brat::brat:Click to expand...


Well last cycle I tried to ovulate on cd 13 but then tried again (and I think succeeded) on cd 31. My LP is 10-11 days. I don't really like taking vitamins. I am going to try and buy more spinach and eat more salads this coming month.


----------



## Leinzlove

Very good idea. :) I hope you fall pregnant fast. :hugs:


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks. Man vs. Food is making me hungry and I just ate!


----------



## armymama2012

No BFP wishes for me? LOL jk.


----------



## Leinzlove

Haha! I'm wishing for you to get pregnant fast. I also hope O gets here soon! :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Me too. Come on o!!


----------



## armymama2012

Thanks ladies. Dh comes home tomorrow from training so I will try to do the SMEP without him finding out.


----------



## Leinzlove

:)


----------



## srrhc

Sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## srrhc

Any new news army??? Hope you are doing well.


----------



## armymama2012

I am now 6 DPO. Here are my symptoms: lots of gas, hot flashes, achy knees and hips, backache, sweating easier, frequent urination, and mild cramping.


----------



## srrhc

All sounds good. Keep us updated!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay, Amy for 7dpo... Loving the symptoms! This is the month! :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Army I see you got a bfp! Congrats Hun!


----------



## Leinzlove

Yay! Army... So happy you've gotten your BFP! Congratulations! :)


----------

